# My Weed Growing Journey



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

Been wanting to start a grow diary for a while but wanted to start it from day one.
Im starting to grow three seedsmen strains, which I will turn into mother plants for clones. They are Black Sugar, Badazz Cookies Og, and Nothern Soul. I will also share the other plants I have growing. All the established plants are autoflowers which is convenient for starting these other seeds off. I will not be running autoflowers again not a massive fan. I have some friends cloning different strains so I can swap with them, which is a bonus. Soon I will have to build a veg room but that’s for later. I’ll try to post pics daily. I am only growing for personal use for myself and the mrs.
Also if you are starting from seed or clone around this time feel free to post your pics here if you can’t be bothered starting a journal always good to see other people’s projects. Happy growing


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

Here’s my seeds in water soaking today is day one


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

Close up, Cookies OG
Northern Soul 
 
Black Sugar


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

I currently am running a 5x5 tent with a 315w cmh and 2 130 cfls. I’m replacing the cfl’s with a 600w hps/mh with a digital adjustable ballast. The cmh and hps will be running on a Iight rail to avoid heat spots and hopefully gain a bigger yield. Originally had a 2000w cheap led as well but I dropped it wasn’t great for flowering, anyways here are few pics of my setup and some plants I have going. Two have bad nute burn but the rest are doing well I doubled up on the nutes accidentally tried to flush but damage was done.


----------



## jungle666 (May 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I currently am running a 5x5 tent with a 315w cmh and 2 130 cfls. I’m replacing the cfl’s with a 600w hps/mh with a digital adjustable ballast. The cmh and hps will be running on a Iight rail to avoid heat spots and hopefully gain a bigger yield. Originally had a 2000w cheap led as well but I dropped it wasn’t great for flowering, anyways here are few pics of my setup and some plants I have going. Two have bad nute burn but the rest are doing well I doubled up on the nutes accidentally tried to flush but damage was done. View attachment 4326623View attachment 4326627 View attachment 4326630
> View attachment 4326637


Good luck dusty, following cheers


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

One of my red poison auto’s is starting to shoot a few pistols and showing it’s first signs of purple. Not a big deal to sum but this will be my first truly purple weed. I’ve had specks in bud before but not as purple as these girls will get @Oh My if I can get close to you girls I’ll be happy, that’s some killer TPR


----------



## Oh My (May 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> One of my red poison auto’s is starting to shoot a few pistols and showing it’s first signs of purple. Not a big deal to sum but this will be my first truly purple weed. I’ve had specks in bud before but not as purple as these girls will get @Oh My if I can get close to you girls I’ll be happy, that’s some killer TPR View attachment 4326757


Looks like your well on your way Growther!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

It’s been 24 hours since I dropped the seeds in water. I’ve transferred them into paper towel to germinate, I normally don’t use paper towel but thought I would give it a go. They all sank to the bottom, I was happy with that. Not much else to report. My other plants are doing well my biggest Tangie’matic is in week 2 of flower looking good
Badazz Cookies OG seed
 
Black Sugar seed already opening after 24 hours, always a good sign.
 
Northern light seed
 
Snug as a big in a rug


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

Tangie’matic starting to get some bud sites going. She’s currently 30 inches tall and wide. I have the lights running 20/4 I would normally just go 24 hours but I need the temp to drop for my red poison to get nice purple buds. They seem to be doing well with that light schedule


----------



## jungle666 (May 3, 2019)

Happy plants


----------



## jungle666 (May 3, 2019)

What are they growing in dusty


----------



## Mellow old School (May 3, 2019)

Looks good, I really dig the signs of purple on that one...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> What are they growing in dusty


Some in coco and 30% perlite and some in 100 percent coco just as an experiment.
I’m finding perlite/coco is good for plastic pots and straight coco for the fabric bags is better. I ended up watering the the fabric pots more then the plastic pots if I had perlite in them. Which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

More purple coming out. It’s really interesting to watch this plant


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

All the seeds popped you can always count on Seedsmen for good germination and genetics. If they ever won’t to throw a few test seeds I wouldn’t refuse lol who would.
Anyways here’s few pics of the process.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

Here’s what the tents doing I also have a 10 day old seedling. I gave my friend 4 seeds they were 1 fem black sugar, 1 fem Cookies Og and 2 regular yantra seeds. It didn’t go well for him he killed 3 and gave me the 1 survivor back. The silly bastard didn’t keep track of the strains so I don’t know what it is. I’ll be stoked if it is a yantra and a female knowing my luck it will be a male lol.
Tangie’matic

Mystery seedling 
Moby Dick xxl week 5 bit slower going then the others hasn’t started stretching yet the others have started


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

3 Tangie’matic’s at 5 weeks started stretching this week 
This is the biggest of the three

This ones the smallest 
 
 
This one is in between


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

Red poison she’s at 5 weeks and well ahead of the others it’s supposed to be a 8-10 week plant it might make it I’m thinking week 10.
I didn’t won’t to tip it or lst because of its short life cycle but I think it would have loved it


----------



## oldbeancounter (May 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Red poison she’s at 5 weeks and well ahead of the others it’s supposed to be a 8-10 week plant it might make it I’m thinking week 10.
> I didn’t won’t to tip it or lst because of its short life cycle but I think it would have loved it
> View attachment 4328255
> View attachment 4328256
> View attachment 4328265 View attachment 4328266


Are those pots the fabric pots are in ...the a black dipples like that plastic foundation stuff before you backfill? Looks like good idea to reduce some of the evaporation-humidity but still allow air flow and keep roots in shadows/cool or is other reason for that method?.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 5, 2019)

That’s exactly what I did it for just an experiment seems to work though.
The bags are just reusable shopping bags and there not as strong as the real fabric pots so the plastic adds strength to. I found if I had to move the bags the coco would split and I didn’t want the roots to get damaged and seen that on the job site and had a light bulb moment. cost me nothing to do.


----------



## oldbeancounter (May 5, 2019)

Great idea! that's the weak link in fabric...so coco better that say promix in the fabric?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 5, 2019)

I’m doing soil next grow I think that will do better in the bags. The weak point is they stretch a bit in the first month and they start to slowly sink and get wider. I’d prefer them to be taller and not that wide, plastic stops it fine though


----------



## oldbeancounter (May 5, 2019)

coco makes grow bags stretch or just ones you had used?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 5, 2019)

oldbeancounter said:


> coco makes grow bags stretch or just ones you had used?


I think it’s both the bag stretches and overtime the coco compress with water which puts extra pressure on the bags.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

Seedlings just emerged from the jiffy’s


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

Not much to add today my farther in law has stopped in unexpected with nowhere to go. Left his partner who’s a dragon anyway but had to set up my caravan for him to stay in. He’s an old pot grower from way back 48 years experience. Anyways seedlings are coming along. Tangie’matic coming along


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

Lol, I need new glasses, read the title as My weed growing money.


----------



## SupaStona (May 7, 2019)

Congrats on your first grow journal! Loving those purple trichs.


----------



## Sir Patrick (May 7, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing those seedlings do their thing. Nice.


----------



## fully#sick (May 7, 2019)

Nice work bruz


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

Bit of a update, seedlings are at about an inch in height they are growing at a good pass.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 8, 2019)

Here’s the red poison not sure why it’s not called purple poison anyways


----------



## DustyDuke (May 8, 2019)

Moby Dick xxl I think it’s maybe a week or 2 of stretch 
Tangie’matic stretching this maybe be my biggest auto I’ve grown, hopefully lol. Its 3 feet wide and 2 high but I am constantly pulling the branches down


----------



## fully#sick (May 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Moby Dick xxl I think it’s maybe a week or 2 of stretch View attachment 4329819
> Tangie’matic stretching this maybe be my biggest auto I’ve grown, hopefully lol. Its 3 feet wide and 2 high but I am constantly pulling the branches down
> View attachment 4329820


Sick looking plants bruz !!!! Shame there's not more guys from Australia like you on this site and less of the ignorant ones


----------



## DustyDuke (May 8, 2019)

fully#sick said:


> Sick looking plants bruz !!!! Shame there's not more guys from Australia like you on this site and less of the ignorant ones


I hear that bro Aussie’s need to focus on helping each other with our plants and not arguing over crap. Got caught up in a few things since I joined but I’m just going to focus on my growing and not involve my self in the “Aussie drama”. I get more advice from people overseas, there generally better to get along with and not as lippy. There’s a few good Aussies on here though hopefully it gets better.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

Today seedlings have been moved closer to the light. I have got some coco perlite ready to put them in there first small half litre pots tomorrow didn’t have time to take decent pics 
Tangie’matic going well


----------



## jungle666 (May 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Today seedlings have been moved closer to the light. I have got some coco perlite ready to put them in there first small half litre pots tomorrow didn’t have time to take decent pics
> Tangie’matic going wellView attachment 4330303


Looking very impressive


----------



## DustyDuke (May 10, 2019)

Planted seedlings in small pots today and snapped a branch on one the Tangie’matic’s taped it up. Hopefully it’s sweet wasn’t bad but just started flower will effect the yield I’m pretty sure.
Seedlings 

Mystery plant topped it a few days ago
 
Nothern lights bit of nute burn


----------



## DustyDuke (May 10, 2019)

Red poison won’t yield heaps but will be a quality smoke 
Tangie’matic 
 
 
Moby Dick


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

Got my 600w hps delivered the other day minus the shade not happy. I won’t be giving a good review but at least I’ve got more light tent was being starved. I’m really looking forward to my next grow. The 315w cmh next to the 600w hps on my light rail should produce some decent herb, in my 5x5
Here’s the tent I’ve moved some plants around to get maximum coverage tents staring to fill up about 8ish weeks left.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

Red poison
Green poison very old school looking sativa well at least the sativa’s I used to grow 
Tangie’matic


----------



## DustyDuke (May 13, 2019)

Seedlings coming along the mystery seed is going to get aggressively trained just because there’s a chance its a male. I’ve already topped it 2 times


----------



## DustyDuke (May 15, 2019)

Mystery seed
Nothern lights this other plant that I doubled up on the nutes but recovery was quick after a flush buds are coming along


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

Garden is coming along nicely


----------



## Brandon137 (May 16, 2019)

Looking good following along


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

Might have to run a heater when the lights off getting pretty cold as you can tell by the stems on the mystery plant


----------



## theoryan117 (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Tangie’matic starting to get some bud sites going. She’s currently 30 inches tall and wide. I have the lights running 20/4 I would normally just go 24 hours but I need the temp to drop for my red poison to get nice purple buds. They seem to be doing well with that light schedule View attachment 4327278


Shes beautiful


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

Bit of a set back today as I was setting up my light rail it dropped at one end. There was no light on it, I moved all the plants out the way but the cord somehow snapped a decent branch. I also tipped the three seedlings over they didn’t get damaged but they came out of the pot though. Not Fn happy at all.
Had an argument with the Mrs before I started I should have left it, I tend to stuff things up when I’m angry.
Light rail is working well I’ll post some pics when I tidy up. My wiring situation needs fixing. I brought a few short power leads so I don’t have any power boards hanging in the tent, there are to many toys with short leads. That’s a job for tomorrow
Tangi is doing ok


----------



## DustyDuke (May 19, 2019)

Here’s the light rail I trimmed the gorilla glue last night will have a few plants ready over the next 3 weeks. I’ll post some bud picks soon.
So pissed that I broke a branch on the big tangi that was going to be my biggest auto to date probably still will be.
The seedlings seem fine I moved them closer to the light they were getting leggy. I had to pull the gg to make room and it was ready. I’m thinking I will just try to grow them into four monsters and keep a clone as a mother if they are showing signs of strong genetics. 
Should not get any hot spots on the plants. You can see were I put some the gg on the filter while I got my drying box lol


----------



## Brandon137 (May 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s the light rail I trimmed the gorilla glue last night will have a few plants ready over the next 3 weeks. I’ll post some bud picks soon.
> So pissed that I broke a branch on the big tangi that was going to be my biggest auto to date probably still will be.
> The seedlings seem fine I moved them closer to the light they were getting leggy. I had to pull the gg to make room and it was ready. I’m thinking I will just try to grow them into four monsters and keep a clone as a mother if they are showing signs of strong genetics. View attachment 4335735
> Should not get any hot spots on the plants. You can see were I put some the gg on the filter while I got my drying box lol


Have you had much experience with the light mover? I've heard they can jam up and get really hot when they get older.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 19, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Have you had much experience with the light mover? I've heard they can jam up and get really hot when they get older.


That’s not a new light rail. I just haven’t set it up i this tent it’s 2 years old. Maybe it will but it’s worked fine so far. See how I go I do point a fan at it also.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

Topped the mystery plant, all the seedlings are loving been closer to the light. Tangi’s are going strong except one has gone a light green. I have sprayed it with a calmag and will wait and see if it responds. 
Red Poison is also good it will have big purple buds.
The Northern light has gotten fat as buds camera isn’t doing it justice,partly my fault for burning the shit out of it.
Moby dick is starting to show the signs off having decent sized buds
Big tangi
 
Mystery plant 
 

Nothern lights 
 
Tangi week 6 of flower 
Red poison


----------



## theoryan117 (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Red poisonView attachment 4332454
> Green poison very old school looking sativa well at least the sativa’s I used to grow View attachment 4332456
> Tangie’matic
> View attachment 4332455
> View attachment 4332457


Loving that tangie
You the man


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

Tangi I will start flushing Today and pull it soon.
 
Mystery plant getting trained hard leaving a couple of lower shoots left on to grow into clones, if it’s good looking shit I’ll keep or turf if no happy 
Next tangi just started week 3 flower


----------



## theoryan117 (May 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Tangi I will start flushing Today and pull it soon.
> View attachment 4340777
> Mystery plant getting trained hard leaving a couple of lower shoots left on to grow into clones, if it’s good looking shit I’ll keep or turf if no happy View attachment 4340779
> Next tangi just started week 3 flower
> ...


Is the other tangie a clone from your pretty lady


----------



## DustyDuke (May 28, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> Is the other tangie a clone from your pretty lady


No there auto’s from the same pack, my new plants are not autos. I’m not really a fan of the autos I like a bit more control in veg but they were fun to grow and a good experience. 
How’s your plants coming along mate


----------



## DustyDuke (May 28, 2019)

I have got clones from topping my black sugar a northern soul. I just scratched up the side and put the in coco and gave the a spray no clonex. Tbh I just did it a out of the blue I topped it back 2 nodes and thought why not. It’s worked for me before I will buy some rapid rooter for my bigger clones as they will be my mother’s if I like the strain. I want to keep them healthy not experimenting with them. I like to take larger cuttings unless there for other people lol, those other 2 clones I will give to a mate if they root.


----------



## theoryan117 (May 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No there auto’s from the same pack, my new plants are not autos. I’m not really a fan of the autos I like a bit more control in veg but they were fun to grow and a good experience.
> How’s your plants coming along mate


I have been curious about autos but way more intrigued by extended veg! I want to try an auto seed though at some point. Your plants all look so good brother! And everything is going along slow but steady! Will be posting new pics soon!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 28, 2019)

@Brandon137 have you got any plants going atm.


----------



## Brandon137 (May 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Brandon137 have you got any plants going atm.


Yes just two left purple Skywalkers there looking to be just about finished. I have a 4x4 tent with a mars hydro 96 and a sunsystem 150w hps I had two other plants a lost coast hashplant from hso and a dinamed cbd from dinamed. The cbd was a troubled pant for most of the grow so wasn't the best looking at harvest and I harvested a little more than half of the lost coast hashplant about 2 weeks early. This was my first grow and I think it went ok I'm happy with the results any ways here's some pics of the purple Skywalkers from a few days ago your plants are looking amazing loving the colour on the red passion.


----------



## EezyTimez (May 29, 2019)

Really cool diary mate next grow I'm gonna do a diary from seed to harvest too ... Yours is class


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Yes just two left purple Skywalkers there looking to be just about finished. I have a 4x4 tent with a mars hydro 96 and a sunsystem 150w hps I had two other plants a lost coast hashplant from hso and a dinamed cbd from dinamed. The cbd was a troubled pant for most of the grow so wasn't the best looking at harvest and I harvested a little more than half of the lost coast hashplant about 2 weeks early. This was my first grow and I think it went ok I'm happy with the results any ways here's some pics of the purple Skywalkers from a few days ago your plants are looking amazing loving the colour on the red passion.View attachment 4341371 View attachment 4341374


Looks like a nice healthy garden. I’ve heard good things about the purple skywalker, you will have to let us know how it smokes


----------



## Brandon137 (May 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks like a nice healthy garden. I’ve heard good things about the purple skywalker, you will have to let us know how it smokes


Yes will do it was bread by some local breeders northern high guys is the name.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

Topped seedlings they were at week 3 of veg. Took off 2 nodes 

Here’s some gg I chopped last week nearly dry
Flash

No flash


----------



## EezyTimez (May 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Topped seedlings they were at week 3 of veg. Took off 2 nodes View attachment 4342055
> 
> Here’s some gg I chopped last week nearly dry
> Flash
> ...


Nice bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2019)

Did a bit of repotting I decided to do an organic grow with these four. Basically got some premium organic soil, organic compost, blood and bone, clay balls, peat moss, mushroom compost and some organic slow release fertiliser. There’s a few other things in there I chucked some worm casting in. 
I’ll be making some super soil in a tarp soon for future grows so I do not need to ph or adjust it as much. I was going to buy super soil but I thought I’m not learning anything that way. Not to mention for the cost of 100 litres I can make 1000 and use it for the rest of my garden.
Badazz Cookies Og 
 
Black Sugar spilt some nutes on her but the rest looks good lol
 
Northern Soul shitty photo I’ll get a better one later


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Some fresh seeds came today for my very own personal weed buffet. I haven’t told any of my mates that I grow, they want to know where I’m getting this kick ass weed from. I keep saying a bloke at work, it must be dry because there constantly calling asking for some. I just do this for personal, I don’t mind shouting a smoke but I have no desire to sell the stuff to much bullshit. The weed most of them are getting is very average mines decent the tangi and gg4 are hella strong, nothern lights isn’t killer but does the job. Still far a head of theirs, which is just bag seed off random’s. So I don’t even want to swap weed, I would if they got good shit.
I think that’s why I came here to be able to share my secret lol anyways here’s the beans


----------



## EezyTimez (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Did a bit of repotting I decided to do an organic grow with these four. Basically got some premium organic soil, organic compost, blood and bone, clay balls, peat moss, mushroom compost and some organic slow release fertiliser. There’s a few other things in there I chucked some worm casting in.
> I’ll be making some super soil in a tarp soon for future grows so I do not need to ph or adjust it as much. I was going to buy super soil but I thought I’m not learning anything that way. Not to mention for the cost of 100 litres I can make 1000 and use it for the rest of my garden.
> Badazz Cookies Og
> View attachment 4343237
> ...


Nice man that soil looks good


----------



## theoryan117 (Jun 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Topped seedlings they were at week 3 of veg. Took off 2 nodes View attachment 4342055
> 
> Here’s some gg I chopped last week nearly dry
> Flash
> ...


Looooove gorilla glue  
Also, do you clone your tops buddy?
Side note, picked up an 8th of tangie today and thought of your lovely lady!


----------



## theoryan117 (Jun 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Some fresh seeds came today for my very own personal weed buffet. I haven’t told any of my mates that I grow, they want to know where I’m getting this kick ass weed from. I keep saying a bloke at work, it must be dry because there constantly calling asking for some. I just do this for personal, I don’t mind shouting a smoke but I have no desire to sell the stuff to much bullshit. The weed most of them are getting is very average mines decent the tangi and gg4 are hella strong, nothern lights isn’t killer but does the job. Still far a head of theirs, which is just bag seed off random’s. So I don’t even want to swap weed, I would if they got good shit.
> I think that’s why I came here to be able to share my secret lol anyways here’s the beansView attachment 4345752


Very nice I'm jealous. Haha 
I might have to get me some sour diesel seeds


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> Looooove gorilla glue
> Also, do you clone your tops buddy?
> Side note, picked up an 8th of tangie today and thought of your lovely lady!


Yeah I’ve cloned a few I’ll give them to my mates. I’m giving one of the tangi the chop this weekend and a green poison it’s tiny lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

Moby Dick

Red poison not far from done start flushing her I think


----------



## theoryan117 (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Moby Dick
> View attachment 4346982
> Red poison not far from done start flushing her I think View attachment 4346983


Those purple buds blow my mind


----------



## theoryan117 (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Moby Dick
> View attachment 4346982
> Red poison not far from done start flushing her I think View attachment 4346983


You flush for the purpose of improving taste?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

theoryan117 said:


> You flush for the purpose of improving taste?


Yeah taste way better those 2 are in coco and have a shit load of nutes put threw them.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

Tangi nearly there 3 weeks to go. Hopefully I improve on my next grow time will tell still happy with this but always want better. Plus it’s all personal can’t complain to anyone lol

Here’s som green poison and some tangi I trimmed just small stuff but it is sticky as f. Tangi is on the left of screen


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Red poison did a bit of a (lazy) trim. She finished quick I’ll leave some buds on to ripen further smells awesome but different


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

The girls are coming along nicely few more weeks and I’ll flip em


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

Tangi not far off I’m growing for personal and have a little bit in my stass, so I might ride these girls out for a bit longer then normal. I’ll see how the high is still sending out plenty of white hairs, I’d say 2 weeks would be plenty but I might push it to 3 I’ll play it by ear check them daily. I might give the tent a clean get rid of some yellow leaves.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

Rearranged the tent adjusted the light. Time get these little girls pumping the mystery plant which I’m pretty sure is Black Sugar has bounced back soil is working a treat. I’ll be making some more this weekend will a few extra things in then last time


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

Popped 3 seeds
Green Crack
NYC Sour Diesel 
Gelato OG


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

Gave the tent a clean smoked some tangi. Now I’m kicking it have to work tomorrow. 
https://giphy.com/gifs/my-cousin-vinny-W7Q5toAjfMj6M


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

Took these this morning the soil is working awesome reall happyglaf to change from coco to much watering. I’ll defoliate this week


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

Tangi started to foxtail time for the chop this weekend


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2019)

Scored this light off a mate cheap brought it with the intent of growing but never did. I wouldn’t buy this light my self but cheap so we will see


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2019)

Flipped the girls 10 mins ago now the fun part
Group shot
Northern Soul

Badazz Cookies 
 
Black Sugar 1 

Black Sugar 2


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2019)

Built a little seedling/veg box I will setup a veg tent up at a later date. This was fun and cheap to build I will add a small fan soon


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 29, 2019)

Tangi, I dropped this bud so I took a pic then had to clean it lol


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 6, 2019)

Just saw this man, I'll check it out tonight!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

The girls taking a sleep a week into flower. Did a light defol, don’t really know what I’m doing but the light looks like it will get to the good bits
Black Sugar 
Badazz Cookies Og

Northern Soul


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Took some clones today see how they go


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Starting to stretch. Top dressed my plants I normally take them out of the tent to do this but my father in-law is staying. He knows I grow but don’t want him to see my shit. So I did it in my tent, big mistake the was shit every and from multiple animals lol. I also put my cmh on my light rail, it’s doing these thre plants with the help of the led.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Cookies OG


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 14, 2019)

Did some training and support over the weekend


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 15, 2019)

First attempt at lollipoping took a bit more off after looking at this pic. First grow in soil and Im pretty happy isn’t the best blend a bit last minute but easily my healthiest plants to date. I probably trained them to hard to early, mainly because I was stressing about height as I’m new to tent growing. I can let them go another 12-15 inches for sure, something to work on next grow. Next grow will be more plants less training and possible scrog ATTACH=full]4365249[/ATTACH]


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 15, 2019)

They look good man. Those are going to blow up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 18, 2019)

Starting to show 
Nothern Soul is looking good 
 
The Tent
Clones and seedlings brought 2 light bars for the cupboard I’ll post tomorrow


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 18, 2019)

Led bars for my veg cupboard


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Led bars for my veg cupboard View attachment 4366907


Nice!


----------



## bmx_carpenter (Jul 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Red poison did a bit of a (lazy) trim. She finished quick I’ll leave some buds on to ripen further smells awesome but different View attachment 4348597
> View attachment 4348598


Those buds are nice


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 23, 2019)

Bit of an update, started to get roots on some clones pretty stoked haven’t cloned my own plants in like 12 years. It’s my first time using rapid rooter cube’s much better then rock wool imo other then that just stuck to my old school method heat mat, seedlings house from hardware store $10. I did update my lighting using 28w led bars instead of T5’s, leds have a bit more kick then the t5’s have to keep them further away. I used to have 95% success rate back then let’s see how go this time around.
The Green Crack and NYC Sour Diesel is travelling along well got to their 6th node and I topped them back to the 3rd. 
Badazz Cheese is going well and the 2 Yantra regs one had the seed stuck on tight was hard to remove. That seedling is finally bouncing back but it’s a week behind but stuck in there.
Flower tent is looking great might of made my worm castings tea a bit strong no real damage but the leaves had that it’s a bit hot look to them. I think this will be my best grow so far if I don’t mess it up, which is still highly likely lol.
Clone Cookies OG
 
Green Crack, NYC S/D, BA Cheese, Yantra


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 23, 2019)

Cookies OG
Northern Soul 
Black Sugar 
 
Mystery plant still not sure what this thing is but it’s a beast and looks awesome


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## jtm4jfk (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice growing mate, following your thread. I'm also from Aus been a member here for a few years now.

Good luck mate I'll be watching your grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2019)

jtm4jfk said:


> Nice growing mate, following your thread. I'm also from Aus been a member here for a few years now.
> 
> Good luck mate I'll be watching your grow.


Cheers mate


----------



## jtm4jfk (Jul 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate


By the way, what size pots are you using?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2019)

jtm4jfk said:


> By the way, what size pots are you using?


There 20 litre lots


----------



## jtm4jfk (Jul 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There 20 litre lots


Yeah nice I run different sizes. 300mm, 250mm and 200mm pots all in my 4*8

300mm are good size but needs longer veg to fill out and get good yields I use smallers ones to fill in empty spaces in my flower tent.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2019)

jtm4jfk said:


> Yeah nice I run different sizes. 300mm, 250mm and 200mm pots all in my 4*8
> 
> 300mm are good size but needs longer veg to fill out and get good yields I use smallers ones to fill in empty spaces in my flower tent.


That’s why I started cloning just to fill the empty spaces in my flower tent and something to do lol. I’m growing 4 plants from seed next grow well I’ve got 5 but 1 strain is reg and thought better chance’s of getting a female. Then I’ll chuck in 8 clones untrained to fill the gaps and keep the genetics of the last grow going. That way if I find a decent pheno I can keep it, something I’m lacking currently.


----------



## jtm4jfk (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah cloning is so much cheaper then buying seeds that's for sure. Been running same 4 strains just over a year now and one bag seed just added to my collection...

I have a few seeds but refuse to use them as yeah cloning is so much easier and quicker.

I found clones straight into 200mm pot goes alright, get around 10-25g depending on strain. So it's not a total waster filling in them gaps.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 4, 2019)

Cookies OGx2, Black Sugar and Nothern Soul
 
Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape, thanks to a fellow RIU member 
Green Crack, NYC Sour Diesel, Yantra and Badazz Cheese


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Aug 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4374443


Looking great man!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## jzs147 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey man nice. Sorry i didt see your journal

What sort of rooting hormone you use with those rapid rooters


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Hey man nice. Sorry i didt see your journal
> 
> What sort of rooting hormone you use with those rapid rooters


I use honey mate keeping it organic. I used to use clonex


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2019)

I need to get this tent setup this weekend
I did get my veg are setup this is my new led light bar it’s 1200mm long vegs a 2 foot x 4 foot area. Which is my veg area perfect. I did leave my 2 28w bars in as well, shits getting serious lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2019)

I got this today hopefully it gives my soil that extra bit of life


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I got this today hopefully it gives my soil that extra bit of lifeView attachment 4378511


Nice i got some of that great white to try in my res


----------



## jungle666 (Aug 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I need to get this tent setup this weekendView attachment 4378508
> I did get my veg are setup this is my new led light bar it’s 1200mm long vegs a 2 foot x 4 foot area. Which is my veg area perfect. I did leave my 2 28w bars in as well, shits getting serious lol.
> View attachment 4378509
> 
> View attachment 4378510


Where did you get the light bar there Dusty


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Where did you get the light bar there Dusty


Off a wholesaler who I’ve been chatting too, supposed to flower 3x3. It’s to small for me I’ll chuck it on the light rail to get some more out of it. When I get a day off I’m going to the cutter showroom to talk about building an led for a 4x4.

Edit: sorry mate EBay thought I was on the Aussie thread and you were asking about the light I put on there lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 13, 2019)

Pretty high


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 14, 2019)

Green Crack and NYC Sour Diesel been vegging under the old cfl hoping this led will give em the boost they need. That’s Yantra to the left should be interesting I don’t know anyone that has grown it. My soil is a bit hot though you can see it on some leaves, I made some adjustments to the rest of the batch!
Incredible Bulk seedlings seem to like the new soil a bit better they look a lot healthier then the others did at this point
I also gave away 6 clones gg4, black sugar and cookies og to mates they were pretty happy they’ve been growing cabbage bag seeds. There to scared to order seeds lol, told em no pain no gain. It will work out well in the long run we can keep some good pheno’s going between us.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Cookies is starting to look like buds not just pistils


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

Veg cupboard/shelf whatever is still standing, not much exciting going on clones that are left are now kicking in. The seedlings are responding to their new super pimped home. A lot of new growth the light is working!!
Here’s the black sugar S#1xN/L


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

V3’s got delivered just have to build a frame. I do want to add some strips as well seen some that are supposed to add to trich development. I will wait until I understand them a bit more before purchase the strips.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2019)

Veg cruzn along don’t know if I need all these but I do have a set of lungs and I really want to get my rosin press going but need excess bud which I have lacked lately. May palm a few off if it gets crazy


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 22, 2019)

She’s been a bit cold lately and slight nute burn on 2 but there surviving the winter


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 22, 2019)

@Peyote alexia, @Skittles25, @auzziebrat and @rickybobby2510
Thought you Aussie boys might want a look at a fellow Aussie’s garden. It’s nothing special but she’s coming along got a new tent to setup and quantum light to build.
Anyways have a geez advice welcome


----------



## Peyote alexia (Aug 22, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Peyote alexia, @Skittles25, @auzziebrat and @rickybobby2510
> Thought you Aussie boys might want a look at a fellow Aussie’s garden. It’s nothing special but she’s coming along got a new tent to setup and quantum light to build.
> Anyways have a geez advice welcome


Yew! Thanks for the tag. I'll have a read along. Glad to be onboard DustyDuke . They are doing more then surviving the winter bro. There kicking ass


----------



## auzziebrat (Aug 22, 2019)

They are looking great mate! Will be following with interest.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2019)

Just built this thing


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 24, 2019)

That looks cool 4 qb & I'm guessing here about 540 w.??? That should rock your tent !


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> That looks cool 4 qb & I'm guessing here about 540 w.??? That should rock your tent !


Yeah that’s about spot on at 100%.
I’m setting up a 8x4 I’ll run that against, the xled. I’ll be doing a side by side grow, should be fun. DIY v Store brought


----------



## Peyote alexia (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just built this thingView attachment 4384537
> View attachment 4384538


Nice one bro!!! That's my future setup. With some extra far red and UV with a switch for final few weeks.
They make the boards with some red now. But I want more


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Peyote alexia said:


> Nice one bro!!! That's my future setup. With some extra far red and UV with a switch for final few weeks.
> They make the boards with some red now. But I want more


Yeah nice one I’ll be adding 4 strips to it in the near future for UV. The QB with red use epi star diodes which aren’t as good as the ones I’ll be adding. Well that’s the method to my madness lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ll be adding 3 of these strips. Ordered just waiting impatiently lol


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah nice one I’ll be adding 4 strips to it in the near future for UV. The QB with red use epi star diodes which aren’t as good as the ones I’ll be adding. Well that’s the method to my madness lol


are the strips Samsung ? I've been contemplating the strips as well seems they're about the most efficient method for supplement lighting


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah that’s about spot on at 100%.
> I’m setting up a 8x4 I’ll run that against, the xled. I’ll be doing a side by side grow, should be fun. DIY v Store brought


I've been researching several options there are people buying Chinese cobs & making hot rod lights by removing the Chinese chips & putting citizen or cree chips back on the Chinese heatsink and drivers with new thermal paste it works out pretty well I don't think the Chinese drivers are powerful enough to drive the vero 29 though


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just built this thingView attachment 4384537
> View attachment 4384538


The quality of your build looks very good I'm sure you're gonna enjoy it


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> are the strips Samsung ? I've been contemplating the strips as well seems they're about the most efficient method for supplement lighting


Not Samsung have a look at the DIY kits at https://www.cutter.com.au/
They have some cool stuff.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 25, 2019)

I found Samsung strips with heatsinks on e-bay they're about 80mm wide &1\3 m long they take about 50w. each & come in packs of 3 , compatible with meanwell constant current drivers I haven't browsed cutter in awhile


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I found Samsung strips with heatsinks on e-bay they're about 80mm wide &1\3 m long they take about 50w. each & come in packs of 3 , compatible with meanwell constant current drivers I haven't browsed cutter in awhile


I’ll give em a look cheers


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I found Samsung strips with heatsinks on e-bay they're about 80mm wide &1\3 m long they take about 50w. each & come in packs of 3 , compatible with meanwell constant current drivers I haven't browsed cutter in awhile


Can give us a link to the eBay page if possible


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 26, 2019)

www.e-bay.com/I'm/3x-sun-board-w-heatsinks-mixed96samsung try this you might have to go to their homepage first they've got a bunch of stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 26, 2019)

I can't get it to link!but go to e-bay .com , go to search & put 3 x sun board & they come up then study the description the ones with heatsinks has info if you scroll way down that explains drivers & such & if you contact the seller he has drivers & stuff too


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I can't get it to link!but go to e-bay .com , go to search & put 3 x sun board & they come up then study the description the ones with heatsinks has info if you scroll way down that explains drivers & such & if you contact the seller he has drivers & stuff too


Cheers that’s some cool stuff. Looking into his strips for future builds


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

Green Crack super stretchy even in veg responded will training. I will flower her in about 12ish days when I pull the black sugar. Start her 2 weeks earlier then the other’s she will take 2 weeks longer then the other strains. The next pot will have better soil this shits a bit hot 

NYC Sour Diesel she likes it hot, I should take a photo of the stem its thick and stumpy as fuck. It’s trained the same as the green crack but the node are so close which I guess is good but looks a ball of leaves I’ll give a defol I think


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

Cookies Og
Skunk#1 x N/L


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers that’s some cool stuff. Looking into his strips for future builds


he has some used mean well drivers at a good price you're gonna like green crack if its anything like the cut I had right now the only strain I'm running is from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com its jack herer -x- BlackBerry kush its a clone only strain I've got 2 sources for clones close to home (central California) so I don't do much with seeds these days


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> he has some used mean well drivers at a good price you're gonna like green crack if its anything like the cut I had right now the only strain I'm running is from these guys www.kingklonebrand.com its jack herer -x- BlackBerry kush its a clone only strain I've got 2 sources for clones close to home (central California) so I don't do much with seeds these days


Your pretty lucky, one day they will legalise it here in Australia and that will be an option. Clones are a lot easier, I clone a lot trying to pheno hunt atm so I’m turning the seeds over. With the intention of keeping mothers to clone from.
Shit when it’s legalised I’ll sell clones for a living lol


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Your pretty lucky, one day they will legalise it here in Australia and that will be an option. Clones are a lot easier, I clone a lot trying to pheno hunt atm so I’m turning the seeds over. With the intention of keeping mothers to clone from.
> Shit when it’s legalised I’ll sell clones for a living lol


When it first got legalized here prices dropped as the market flooded with cheap outdoor weed now people have learned a lot of it has bug killer & stuff on it now the demand for good clean indoor product is returning as long as the quality is good


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape seed reg x10
Gelato OG fem x2
Sugar Mill fem x6

Thought I would get these girls ready for my next run. I’ll let em soak while I’m at work then into the rapid rooter cubes


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

Setup my new tent got it 70% off because of a cut in the roof 1.2m long so I have flipped it up side down. I’m using the waterproof floor insert to cover the hole looks odd lol!! I’ll do anything to save a buck. I put my new light in and I’ll hang the QB tomorrow, I’ll be adding uv/ir strips to it soon. Also have a 1x1x2m tent to setup. The old setup has been sold, I’m now fully led!!! Now I just need to get my yield upto 1g per watt (more would be good lol).


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Hung the lights just got to tidy up the power cords good old zip ties


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4387220
> View attachment 4387221


That looks good looks like about 200w. In strips?? good idea on the tent by innovating youve achieved !!! I have that 1 gr. Per watt goal also strain choice & veg time plays a big part


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 6, 2019)

Been a busy week harvested the Yantra and the Black Sugar. I’ve also trimmed some large buds off the Cookies just to compare the smoke and free up some space for the under done buds. I put the green crack in to flower, the clones and the sour diesel will follow in 1-2 weeks. I’ve also repotted the cheese and the Yantra. I topped all the plants that need it. The incredible bulk also got a topping. I also cloned the sour d and the green crack saves poppin more seeds if I like em. Next strains in line are sugar mill, gelato og, sweet black angel x goofy grape and incredible bulk clones 
Cookies OG rough trim


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2019)

Got a bit going on at the moment. New setups awesome the new lights are great except the led veg bar not very happy with it cfl got more growth.
Sugar mill, goofy grape x sweet black angel and gelato og 
Green crack, cookie og and sour d clones
Just vegging in the 3x3 for now
Bit of bud to get me threw
What’s left in the flower tent


----------



## auzziebrat (Sep 8, 2019)

Looking great man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2019)

Incredible! I love your work.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Incredible! I love your work.


Thanks Doc just trying to learn and grow/smoke as many strains as I can.


----------



## Honeiibunches (Sep 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks Doc just trying to learn and grow/smoke as many strains as I can.


Whats the most youve hauled in on a harvest


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2019)

Honeiibunches said:


> Whats the most youve hauled in on a harvest


I don’t really weigh my weed it’s all personal


----------



## Brandon137 (Sep 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks like a nice healthy garden. I’ve heard good things about the purple skywalker, you will have to let us know how it smokes


Just remembered that you were asking about the purple skywalkers both are a nice high and one is more frosty than the other and the high is a bit nicer on the frosty one it's funny the final weight from both of them was within a few grams lol 

Anyways just started my second grow on September the 8th gelato, triple cheese, zikktiles glue, and wedding cake. I started a journal for this one to if your interested


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 14, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Just remembered that you were asking about the purple skywalkers both are a nice high and one is more frosty than the other and the high is a bit nicer on the frosty one it's funny the final weight from both of them was within a few grams lol
> 
> Anyways just started my second grow on September the 8th gelato, triple cheese, zikktiles glue, and wedding cake. I started a journal for this one to if your interested


Nice one I’ll give it a look!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2019)

Got my tents sorted for the next grow. I gave everything a clean down and a vacuum. I just need to put some mulch on the girls.
Just switched this tent to 12/12. Got some green crack, sour diesel and 2 Yantra clones or cookies Og not sure lol but both good smoke so not stressed.
Vegging this tent for the next 3ish weeks then I’ll flip it. Running Incredible Hulk, Cheese, Cookies and Yantra. I also have some sugar mill in small cups just to give them a bit of a boost. They’ll be going on the next run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2019)

Looking spot on!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 17, 2019)

Have you looked at bridgelux EB power strips they're cheap & don't require a heatsink avg 7 strips per 100 w. driver mean well also making xlg series drivers at cheaper price than hgl series the one I looked at on overgrow was xlg-100 -L- AB & it ran 7 of the 280 mm bridgelux EB gen-2 strips


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 17, 2019)

So just switched this tent to 12/12 thought I did it a few days back but must have dreamed it lol


----------



## auzziebrat (Sep 18, 2019)

lol easy to forget! the look good but not as good as they will in full bloom!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 18, 2019)

Watered the veg tent this morning and the veg cupboard. I’ll repot all the seedlings this weekend, they’ve got 3ish months before it’s flower time so I’m not to stressed super pumped to get the goofy grape x sweet black angel going


----------



## auzziebrat (Sep 19, 2019)

How big do you expect the girls to get


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 19, 2019)

auzziebrat said:


> How big do you expect the girls to get


If I can get 1g a watt I’ll be happy


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 19, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Have you looked at bridgelux EB power strips they're cheap & don't require a heatsink avg 7 strips per 100 w. driver mean well also making xlg series drivers at cheaper price than hgl series the one I looked at on overgrow was xlg-100 -L- AB & it ran 7 of the 280 mm bridgelux EB gen-2 strips


I’ve been reading about the gen 3’s but I’m just not sure if you will get bang for your buck the gen 2’s are cheap atm. The Xlg driver running 7 sounds like a good deal.
I’ve pm’d you some led info


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 20, 2019)

Cupboard is stocked for now
Skunk#1 x N/L
Great flavours should improve with more of a cure

Yantra taste and smokes amazing it’s an Aussie hybrid 
Black sugar
Hell skunk smell and taste not sweet at all, still but a good high. It put me on the couch a bit more then I thought it would.

As you can tell I’m a lazy trimmer, I prefer it this way smokes better imo. I’ll definitely run these strains again. The Cookies og is still drying I’ll trim her and put some pics up next weekend. I ran it 2 weeks longer then the others. I wish I could of run it longer but my veg was backing up. It would make for huge buds outdoors.
The Yantra looks awesome in a blunt before it’s rolled, the blue in it pops I’ll chuck a pic up if I remember.
I repotted all the seedlings this morning all roots were white and healthy. I won’t use those seedling pots again they were a bit awkward getting them out without breaking the roots. Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2019)

Americans trim to hard i recon, so i agree with you dusty. Nice flowers m8.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 21, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Americans trim to hard i recon, so i agree with you dusty. Nice flowers m8.


Cheers hoping I can do better with the clones of the Yantra next run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2019)

I think the trim job should be based on the amount of Trichome on the leafs. Looks tasty Duke!! Nice job. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

Got some more seeds today 
5 x gg4
3 x chem dawg
3 x dosidos 
3 x Cherry Pie (inspired by doublejj’s epic grows)
Should be some fun grows ahead.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm at a crossroads I've got 1 plant too many all the same strain & also wanting another strain for one of my tents , but soon one plant must go , probably gonna be the one in the water farm as the cob tent is near harvest but taking longer than I planned & the California light works tent is now e&f with the scrog in place


----------



## Brandon137 (Sep 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Got some more seeds today
> 5 x gg4
> 3 x chem dawg
> 3 x dosidos
> ...


I'm jealous lol hoping to try my hand at a sativa next round I've only grown indicas and hybrids


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I'm at a crossroads I've got 1 plant too many all the same strain & also wanting another strain for one of my tents , but soon one plant must go , probably gonna be the one in the water farm as the cob tent is near harvest but taking longer than I planned & the California light works tent is now e&f with the scrog in place View attachment 4399727


Better to have to much then not enough but it’s always hard to cull the babies.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> I'm jealous lol hoping to try my hand at a sativa next round I've only grown indicas and hybrids


I’ve got a few sativas I’m keeping for my outdoor grow I got a few White Bhutanese seeds. What were you thinking of growing?


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Better to have to much then not enough but it’s always hard to cull the babies.


I've came up with a solution involving that plant & my old hps setup its all going to a friend who is just starting out at least its not a total waste


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I've came up with a solution involving that plant & my old hps setup its all going to a friend who is just starting out at least its not a total waste


Sharing is good plus if it ends up a beast you can get a clones, win win!


----------



## Brandon137 (Sep 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve got a few sativas I’m keeping for my outdoor grow I got a few White Bhutanese seeds. What were you thinking of growing?


Possibly green crack or Alaska ice there really the only two sativas I've liked


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 25, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Possibly green crack or Alaska ice there really the only two sativas I've liked


My green crack is going good I’ve never smoked it so should be fun


----------



## Brandon137 (Sep 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My green crack is going good I’ve never smoked it so should be fun


Hso has a green crack cbd I'm interested in trying as well.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sharing is good plus if it ends up a beast you can get a clones, win win!


Yeah its the same strain as my other two plants & as I've upgraded from hps to led I've retired equipment that can start a new grower up at no or little cost to get started stuff that has served me well now its time to spread the joy people helped me get started I'm just giving back


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

Veg tent in full production 
Incredible Bulk coming along nicely 


Yantra


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

Flower tent also in full production 
NYC Sour Diesel just did some defol should of done before and after shots. She hasn’t stretched much yet compared to the others may kick in a bit this week, she isn’t progressing as quick into flower as the others. I may take more leaves off I didn’t want to go crazy, probably took off 50+ leaves it was like a ball of leaves. It’s so stocky. I won’t train it’s clone as hard I think I may keep the clone as a mother as well as the green crack clone I see potential in them. Depends on flower time.
Green Crack  
Clones


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2019)

Absolutely Brilliant!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 29, 2019)

I dropped the light to 24 inches plants loved it, this led is pimping for 260w. Sour D finally showing some pistils


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I dropped the light to 24 inches plants loved it, this led is pimping for 260w. Sour D finally showing some pistils
> 
> Nice grow journal, your constant upgrades seem to payoff. Sure is nice to enjoy the hard work months later!


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 4, 2019)

So bit of an update incredible bulk and cheese coming along nicely. I’m unsure weather to flip em now or in a few weeks. I would like to pull it before Christmas for convenience but I think I won’t get the yield. I want hmmm. Anyways here’s my pics. It’s Friday night well at least where I’m am lol enjoy the weekend.
Bulks

Cheese
Flower power had to switched the plants around for more room.


----------



## ryan s (Oct 4, 2019)

You must have some patience because I would have flipped those a week ago haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2019)

Lookin so delicious!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a weakness for flipping too early I held out this time & its paying off it helps if youve grown the strain before & know what your stretch is gonna be I've flipped too late & had plants grow to the point I ran out of room I picked up another strain (trainwreck -x- cookie monster) from www.darkheartnursery.com its called pineapple upside down cake hopefully I can get it kicked off in November


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 6, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I have a weakness for flipping too early I held out this time & its paying off it helps if youve grown the strain before & know what your stretch is gonna be I've flipped too late & had plants grow to the point I ran out of room I picked up another strain (trainwreck -x- cookie monster) from www.darkheartnursery.com its called pineapple upside down cake hopefully I can get it kicked off in November



i prefer to let em go bend a break shit to get desired affect.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

Been busy as all f this week so didn’t post much here’s an update
Big tent is vegging nicely I think I’ve got the lights at the right height and voltage finally. I’m finding a little bit lower with less power is working well.
Incredible bulk is loving the HLG/Samsung

The next run Gelato, Sugar Mill and Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape.

Sugar Mill (Wedding Cake x GG#4)

Sweet Black Grapes

The Grower I got this seeds off has some at week 3 or 4 of flower (he breed the cross) and they look awesome. So I’m super pumped to get them going


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

Small tent is coming along I’m going chuck these girls in the big tent once I flip it and chuck all the small plants in the small tent to veg. I’m also going to take a heap of Incredible bulk clones that’s some good fast growing shit and if it smokes up a treat I’ll run it for a while. I might dedicate half the big tent to that strain (for now) and experiment until I find my top 5 strains. Anyways here’s some photos 
Green Crack 





Sour Diesel 

Yantra a revegged clone


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

You got some shit going on.
Looks good
What size tents you running.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> You got some shit going on.
> Looks good
> What size tents you running.


1.2mx2.4m and 1x1m


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 1.2mx2.4m and 1x1m


Pretty much same ammount of space as me 2x. 1.2x1.2 and 1. .8x.8


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> You got some shit going on.
> Looks good
> What size tents you running.


Yeah I feel like this grow I may get a decent yield something I’ve been lacking but hard to get it dialled in. Only been growing indoors since February though


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Pretty much same ammount of space as me 2x. 1.2x1.2 and 1. .8x.8


I just went led so I could go bigger with out using to much power. If I can yield like you I’ll be happy lol


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I feel like this grow I may get a decent yield something I’ve been lacking but hard to get it dialled in. Only been growing indoors since February though



Looking at those plants your smashing it mate everything looks healthy.

Bigger yeild = longer veg times


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just went led so I could go bigger with out using to much power. If I can yield like you I’ll be happy lol


How many watts all up you running in running like 2400k


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> How many watts all up you running in running like 2400k


I’m only running 1140w all up atm probably go up to 1440 in full flower. The xled is crazy for the power it uses


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m only running 1140w all up atm probably go up to 1440 in full flower. The xled is crazy for the power it uses


Where did ya get that bad boy from.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Where did ya get that bad boy from.


Harvemax it’s this light


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Harvemax it’s this light
> View attachment 4407193


Where u get that from it looks sick
What one you got 240w?


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Where u get that from it looks sick
> What one you got 240w?


I’ve got the 600w and the 240w the 240w in the 1x1 and the 600w does half the 1.2x2.4


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve got the 600w and the 240w the 240w in the 1x1 and the 600w does half the 1.2x2.4


Where do you get them from


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Where do you get them from


Google harvemax


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 17, 2019)

Incredible Bulk going nicely 

Two pheno’s of the Grape X slightly different plants imo

Sugar Mill 

Green Crack

Sour Diesel 

The light there flowering under looks awesome


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 17, 2019)

You're getting some deep green growth there all your work is gonna pay off


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Incredible Bulk going nicely
> View attachment 4409365
> Two pheno’s of the Grape X slightly different plants imo
> View attachment 4409366
> ...


Looking awesome mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 17, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> You're getting some deep green growth there all your work is gonna pay off


Hope so mate keen to see some big buds


----------



## WillieP (Oct 17, 2019)

DustyDuke,
Just finished up reading your journal, and wanted to pop in and say thanks for sharing it with us.
Really nice photo's and updates, and great looking plants.
Good luck on this and your future grows.
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 17, 2019)

WillieP said:


> DustyDuke,
> Just finished up reading your journal, and wanted to pop in and say thanks for sharing it with us.
> Really nice photo's and updates, and great looking plants.
> Good luck on this and your future grows.
> ...


Cheers mate it’s been a interesting ride. I’m starting to get my head around it a bit more.
Fake it till you make


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 22, 2019)

Everything is healthy I’m up sizing all my pots water everyday is starting to get old I need to get my automated setup going for my next grow. I had it setup for my old tent it needs an update anyways here’s some pics


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 24, 2019)

Took a few clones of the bulk today. I’m really happy with this strain so far it’s been a beast in veg hopefully flower matches.


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Everything is healthy I’m up sizing all my pots water everyday is starting to get old I need to get my automated setup going for my next grow. I had it setup for my old tent it needs an update anyways here’s some pics
> View attachment 4411214View attachment 4411215View attachment 4411216View attachment 4411217View attachment 4411218


Looks really good mate nice canopy


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 24, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Looks really good mate nice canopy


Cheers dude I’m thinking of flipping next week If I leave it any longer my cupboard will be empty can’t have that Christmas lol


----------



## Brandon137 (Oct 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers dude I’m thinking of flipping next week If I leave it any longer my cupboard will be empty can’t have that Christmas lol


I'm in the same boat man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

Have you received your far red puck yet? I'm interested in seeing how quickly you initiate flowering with it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you received your far red puck yet? I'm interested in seeing how quickly you initiate flowering with it.


Yeah I received it yesterday just going to pick up a plug adapter


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2019)

So I flipped the big tent 48 hours ago shits getting real


I think I’ve got 1 male early I only have regs in there luckily the biggest is female. I’m callin her Sheila. You can only see the start of her in the pic above she’s top left

Dirty male lol I’d nearly keep him fit breeding but he’s not a bull.

Little tent is coming along I might throw the clones back in the big tent and start vegging in the small tent I’ll run the grape x and some Gelato OG for a few weeks and flip em. 
I’m off to the hardware store to get an automated watering setup going fuckhand watering any longer


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2019)

So I just had 3 hits of the Green Crack OMG it lives upto it’s name. I was feeling flat and it’s like 10 shots of coffee, I’ve been smoking far to much indica lately and it’s good to get some sativa back in the mix. It doesn’t give you that shit satvia anxiety I sometimes get. If your not a massive sativa fan this might be worth a look at 8 weeks from 12/12 as well. I only vegged for 3 weeks plant had a 40 inch square canopy and I will get 3 oz I’m pretty sure. I might reveg her and put her out side to get large and get some clones.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2019)

I’ve got bad new Shelia is a man I haven’t been this confused since I was in Thailand last


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2019)

like reading an ozzy man episode.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 30, 2019)

Hahaha I’ve met him he’s ok. Not as funny as I thought but good bloke


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

So I’m at the end of week one of flower, there’s also a small Sour Diesel that’s not far off finishing. 
They’re all dying for some water I went away for a few days so I watered the crap out of em but we had some hot weather, you know how that goes. 
Also need to get my ass in to gear and get this light setup I ordered a universal wall plug. I just need to pick it up. I didn’t want to set it up before I went away incase it fucked up. I wanted to keep my eye on it for a few days, I’ve had one of those universal plugs melt before. I didn’t want to burn the place down lol. 
I’ll have it up tomoz @LaughingGrass 
Also got this new quite fan


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 3, 2019)

Almost looks like a vortex fan wonder how they compare I've heard good things about them I'm thinking of upgrading to an ac infinity one day they have a temp/humidity sensor that drives the fan faster or slower depending on what you set it to


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Almost looks like a vortex fan wonder how they compare I've heard good things about them I'm thinking of upgrading to an ac infinity one day they have a temp/humidity sensor that drives the fan faster or slower depending on what you set it to


My old fan has done a bearing or something so I thought get something quiet


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

I ordered a few of these ring drippers today plus a water pump and air stones and pump. I’ve got some bits and pieces laying around to finish of the rest of a watering system


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> So I’m at the end of week one of flower, there’s also a small Sour Diesel that’s not far off finishing.
> They’re all dying for some water I went away for a few days so I watered the crap out of em but we had some hot weather, you know how that goes.
> Also need to get my ass in to gear and get this light setup View attachment 4415984I ordered a universal wall plug. I just need to pick it up. I didn’t want to set it up before I went away incase it fucked up. I wanted to keep my eye on it for a few days, I’ve had one of those universal plugs melt before. I didn’t want to burn the place down lol.
> I’ll have it up tomoz @LaughingGrass
> ...


Gorgeous. I'm keeping an eye out on this to see how quickly it starts. I kinda wish I had my far red light prior to starting flower.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gorgeous. I'm keeping an eye out on this to see how quickly it starts. I kinda wish I had my far red light prior to starting flower.


Yeah I hear you on starting straight away. I’m at week one I just wonder if it will stop my stretch, speeding up flowering to early . I read a journal in grasscityforums (seems a bit of a lame forum) and the person using a far red light was flowering for 14 hours a day. Weather it’s worth it is another question. I have a feeling it would make the likely hood of hermies go up massively.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

Yea I don’t do any of the crazy things I read unless there’s a lot of others saying that it’s beneficial. I had a guy who I’m sure doesn’t grow tell me I should stick a nail through the stem to make them more potent. 

I noticed your light is slightly different than mine. Mine has a plastic piece that sits on top of the four leds. Not sure if it makes any difference or not


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I don’t do any of the crazy things I read unless there’s a lot of others saying that it’s beneficial. I had a guy who I’m sure doesn’t grow tell me I should stick a nail through the stem to make them more potent.
> 
> I noticed your light is slightly different than mine. Mine has a plastic piece that sits on top of the four leds. Not sure if it makes any difference or not


Yeah I thought it looked different I’m assuming there lenses to focus the light. Seen as though mines in a 4x4 area I hope it’s doesn’t need it and spreads the light. I might email them with a wtf lol. It did show lenses on the website I got it off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

On the Canada site where I bought mine, the product pictures don't include that piece.









Far Red Initiator Puck







rapidledca.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> On the Canada site where I bought mine, the product pictures don't include that piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just emailed them see what they say. I bet been in Australia we have old stock, generally what happens is we are a model behind just been so far away.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey dusty I chopped & got my next round flipped building another e&f in the next few days iIve finally broke a long dry spelll


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 4, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey dusty I chopped & got my next round flipped building another e&f in the next few days iIve finally broke a long dry spelllView attachment 4416605View attachment 4416607


Nice work mate. Looks good and looks like you’ll be swimming in it soon your grows look dialled in good work!!
I’m having humidity issues with this weather being hot and cold hopefully it settles by the time I get into full flower


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice work mate. Looks good and looks like you’ll be swimming in it soon your grows look dialled in good work!!
> I’m having humidity issues with this weather being hot and cold hopefully it settles by the time I get into full flower


1 part milk & 2 parts water spray on plant if you think its gonna get mold


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just emailed them see what they say. I bet been in Australia we have old stock, generally what happens is we are a model behind just been so far away.


Hey dusty,

Whats that light for an how do you use it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 6, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Hey dusty,
> 
> Whats that light for an how do you use it.


It’s far red in colour its supposed to make the plants flower quicker. Well they go to sleep quicker which should result in more time flowering with bigger buds. 
See how I go


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 7, 2019)

This plants gone full beast mode


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Sugar Mill is going nicely I have 2 pheno’s one sativa dominant other indica, the sativa looks the best but indica’s are fast finishers.
This strain is Wedding Cake x GG4 so I expect some tasty buds from 2 of my favourite strains


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

The sugar mill is at day 14 of flower I think I’ve got a good 60 days left.
The runt at the front might need to be propped up a bit higher lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Next batch getting ready I’ve got Incredible bulk clones, a couple of gelato Og’s, Sweet Black Angel x Goodey Grape and I’ve got a Sour Diesel mother plant in there. I won’t be running any S/D next grow, she needs to grow a bit. One of the bulk clones will be left as a mother. 
I’m hoping to build small box big enough to fit 5 mothers. I only need 10ish clones per grow. So I can keep them fairly small like a bonsai, I’m just running out of room lol


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 9, 2019)

Everythings looking sweet in here


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Everythings looking sweet in here


Yeah it’s coming along should be s frosty fucken Christmas


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah it’s coming along should be s frosty fucken Christmas


Fuck yeah bruzzi.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Fuck yeah bruzzi.


Got some good beans to pop next year got a few f1 dosidos, S1 Wedding Cake but I’m just going to stick with the incredible bulk over summer. Don’t want lose any good genetics cause of hot as fuck weather


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 17, 2019)

Clones cookies Og I think lol

Cheese
Bulk of the bulk

Sugar Mill


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2019)

I need to straighten my light and vacuum it. I used the tent to dry some weed before I put the sugar mill in to flower and thought I would leave the light in 
I also gave everything a defol I went to town there was so many little branches especially on the bulk. The millers didn’t veg for as long which I’m glad because the bastards stretched like crazy and are the same height as the bulk. I don’t think the millers will yield much but I’ve got a feeling they will be quality.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey dusty its looking like we're both headed for a nice Christmas I'm scheduled to chop one tent DEC 24 & flip the other & I'm giving the clone only strains a break & placed an order for some seeds I've got 2 strains from 3-thirteen seeds (Hydro Red) they are monkey juice & purple primate FEMS &'as a freebie a pack of sin city juice non fem & at some point I'll be supplement lighting in one tent so a prosperous new year is in the works maybe even a new tablet as mine takes horrible pictures lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 19, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey dusty its looking like we're both headed for a nice Christmas I'm scheduled to chop one tent DEC 24 & flip the other & I'm giving the clone only strains a break & placed an order for some seeds I've got 2 strains from 3-thirteen seeds (Hydro Red) they are monkey juice & purple primate FEMS &'as a freebie a pack of sin city juice non fem & at some point I'll be supplement lighting in one tent so a prosperous new year is in the works maybe even a new tablet as mine takes horrible pictures lol


Yes should be a good Christmas mine are due between Christmas and just after New Years these strains are new to me so who knows. 
Surely you growing all this awesome weed makes you a good boy and Santa will hook you up


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 21, 2019)

Sugar mill 1

Sugar mill 2

Incredible Hulk


Cookies og


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like your incredible hulk has a polypoid bud. I had two of them last grow. The top buds didn't produce much other than leaves, but the buds beneath the top bud stacked up nicely and there were four bud sites at each node.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2019)

The quality of your picture is good I'm working on getting a new tablet mine takes horrible pics


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> The quality of your picture is good I'm working on getting a new tablet mine takes horrible pics


The iPhone goes ok for pics


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The iPhone goes ok for pics


I had an apple i-pad my grandson tossed it off our porch & broke it this tablet was a cheapie I've got to upgrade soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like your incredible hulk has a polypoid bud. I had two of them last grow. The top buds didn't produce much other than leaves, but the buds beneath the top bud stacked up nicely and there were four bud sites at each node.


I think it’s something to do with climate change. I just can’t keep thinking it’s overbreeding. It’s too freaking wierd you and The Duke both got it! You in Canada and him in Australia!! The whole thing so strange and a tough one to diagnose and figure out. 
lookin Fantastic Duke!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think it’s something to do with climate change. I just can’t keep thinking it’s overbreeding. It’s too freaking wierd you and The Duke both got it! You in Canada and him in Australia!! The whole thing so strange and a tough one to diagnose and figure out.
> lookin Fantastic Duke!


Most seeds come from Europe so maybe that’s it but it occurs in all flowering plants looks weird though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Most seeds come from Europe so maybe that’s it but it occurs in all flowering plants looks weird though


It’s horrifying. I hope it never happens to me.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s horrifying. I hope it never happens to me.


It’s never happened to me before and this plants has 3 of em. I have a feeling the buds will lack potency


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think it’s something to do with climate change. I just can’t keep thinking it’s overbreeding. It’s too freaking wierd you and The Duke both got it! You in Canada and him in Australia!! The whole thing so strange and a tough one to diagnose and figure out.
> lookin Fantastic Duke!


I to had a polypoid in my last grow dinamed cbd it was and I'm also in Canada


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s never happened to me before and this plants has 3 of em. I have a feeling the buds will lack potency


@Laughing Grass did you or are you going to smoke your Polypoid bud yet? Real curious to know if they are weaker or stronger then regular buds. How’s the Trichome coverage on them?
Fuck man can you imagine a world with all marijuana plants having polypoiid buds! Times they are a changin’


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Laughing Grass did you or are you going to smoke your Polypoid bud yet? Real curious to know if they are weaker or stronger then regular buds. How’s the Trichome coverage on them?
> Fuck man can you imagine a world with all marijuana plants having polypoiid buds! Times they are a changin’


lol it is horrifying looking. It trimmed up sorta normal looking except for the top, lots of hairs in there. I haven't smoked it, I'll probably use it for edibles, it had so many leaves that I assume it will taste very green. It definitely had less trichomes than the rest of the plant. The rest of the buds are pretty strong though.  I've read a few articles that offer anecdotal evidence that polyploid plants can have between 30 to 40% thc... I'm quite sure my gorilla zkittlez aren't that strong.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it is horrifying looking. It trimmed up sorta normal looking except for the top, lots of hairs in there. I haven't smoked it, I'll probably use it for edibles, it had so many leaves that I assume it will taste very green. It definitely had less trichomes than the rest of the plant. The rest of the buds are pretty strong though.  I've read a few articles that offer anecdotal evidence that polyploid plants can have between 30 to 40% thc... I'm quite sure my gorilla zkittlez aren't that strong.
> 
> View attachment 4426539


It’s got an old school flat top


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2019)

I had to google flat tops lol I don’t know if it’s his face or his hair but this guy lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2019)

Next run in the small tent Mrs DD wanted to try the purple haze it was a freebie so figured why not


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

Great looking very healthy plants, mate.
Nice!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Great looking very healthy plants, mate.
> Nice!


Cheers mate I ordered a cob for my small tent just not happy with the led needs a hole filled so to speak


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Next run in the small tent Mrs DD wanted to try the purple haze it was a freebie so figured why not
> View attachment 4426876View attachment 4426877


You're always doin the same shit at the same time as me lol. Great minds think alike I suppose. Ive got some beans soaking rn now also. Looks like you gonna have fat tops on this current grow mate. Great job.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had to google flat tops lol I don’t know if it’s his face or his hair but this guy lol
> View attachment 4426871


lol he looks like vanilla ice.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You're always doin the same shit at the same time as me lol. Great minds think alike I suppose. Ive got some beans soaking rn now also. Looks like you gonna have fat tops on this current grow mate. Great job.


I must be doin something right then because you seem to be doing pretty good to, some of your bud pics are crazy good. 
Or can’t you sleep either my insomnia keeps me busy always trying to be doing shit LoL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol he looks like vanilla ice.


Vanilla Spice 


DustyDuke said:


> I must be doin something right then because you seem to be doing pretty good to, some of your bud pics are crazy good.
> Or can’t you sleep either my insomnia keeps me busy always trying to be doing shit LoL


Haha thanks bro. Since I've gone to mixing my own soil things have been alot frostier an funkier. Pulled up from the gym the other night and right when I cracked the car door i could smell Gelato. Too cold to sleep lol. Woke up with patches of the lawn frosted. Your veggie garden looks great too man.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Vanilla Spice
> 
> Haha thanks bro. Since I've gone to mixing my own soil things have been alot frostier an funkier. Pulled up from the gym the other night and right when I cracked the car door i could smell Gelato. Too cold to sleep lol. Woke up with patches of the lawn frosted. Your veggie garden looks great too man.


Doing my own soil has been a game changer for me. I’ve been slack on the veggies this year, should of get em in earlier but I’ll get there cheers man.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

Bit of bloom to get me threw the next year heap cheaper buying 5ltrs then 1 you get 2ltrs free. It just seem crazy to buy 5ltrs lol. 
Also got a new airbrush compressor going to get back into airbrushing been a while


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate I ordered a cob for my small tent just not happy with the led needs a hole filled so to speak


I'm loving how you and others are doing with the LEDS.

But, I'm so LED dumb, I've been reading and trying to learn a lot because I am planning on setting up a veg tent with two of these 600w cool white 4000k panels:





Pre-wired Kingbrite 600w Kb-qb288x6-lm301h Quantum Led Grow Light - Buy Kingbrite,Kingbrite 600,600w Grow Light Product on Alibaba.com


Pre-wired Kingbrite 600w Kb-qb288x6-lm301h Quantum Led Grow Light , Find Complete Details about Pre-wired Kingbrite 600w Kb-qb288x6-lm301h Quantum Led Grow Light,Kingbrite,Kingbrite 600,600w Grow Light from Grow Lights Supplier or Manufacturer-Shenzhen Kingbrite Lighting Co., Ltd.




www.alibaba.com





And probably grab one of these for the mother tent:




__





Pre-assembled 300w Kingbrite 3000k / 3500k Samsung Lm301h V3 Led Grow Light - Buy Samsung Lm301h,Kingbrite,Lm301h Product on Alibaba.com


Pre-assembled 300w Kingbrite 3000k / 3500k Samsung Lm301h V3 Led Grow Light - Buy Samsung Lm301h,Kingbrite,Lm301h Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





I need all my shit prewired... I aint got brain cells to spare messing with that.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

I've never given organic a decent try... its a damn shame... I know I'm missing out.
Seems like theres so much more products available now then when I tried like 15yrs ago lol.

Dusty that professors stuff looks interesting... its hard to break the bottle habit... I like bottles.. haha.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I've never given organic a decent try... its a damn shame... I know I'm missing out.
> Seems like theres so much more products available now then when I tried like 15yrs ago lol.
> 
> Dusty that professors stuff looks interesting... its hard to break the bottle habit... I like bottles.. haha.


Yeah it’s a happy medium bottled organics. I am a fan of bottled nutes as well single part nutes are even easier again, 2 bottles for the whole grow is fool proof (hopefully). Although I’ve ordered their terpene gold resin booster hopefully it gives em that extra boost at to bring out the best in em.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I'm loving how you and others are doing with the LEDS.
> 
> But, I'm so LED dumb, I've been reading and trying to learn a lot because I am planning on setting up a veg tent with two of these 600w cool white 4000k panels:
> 
> ...


The leds go good but they like to be close I’ve found. I was against them until I saw big perm and a few others out doing the hid and in a big way. I thought maybe there is something to this led stuff.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah it’s a happy medium bottled organics. I am a fan of bottled nutes as well single part nutes are even easier again, 2 bottles for the whole grow is fool proof (hopefully). Although I’ve ordered their terpene gold resin booster hopefully it gives em that extra boost at to bring out the best in em.


I'll definitely be looking into what bottle organics are out there now.



DustyDuke said:


> The leds go good but they like to be close I’ve found. I was against them until I saw big perm and a few others out doing the hid and in a big way. I thought maybe there is something to this led stuff.


I sometimes like to run my HIDs a little too close anyway...


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 26, 2019)

Your plants are looking nice and happy cant wait to see the purple haze and the wedding cakes of course lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Your plants are looking nice and happy cant wait to see the purple haze and the wedding cakes of course lol


Thanks mate I hoping the purple haze is as goood as the stuff I smoked in the early 2000’s. But I’ll just be happy if it pops for now I’ve got them in those rapid rooter cube now so time will tell


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate I hoping the purple haze is as goood as the stuff I smoked in the early 2000’s. But I’ll just be happy if it pops for now I’ve got them in those rapid rooter cube now so time will tell


I didn't realize that my wedding cake was a canuks breeder and I've heard good things about them I just think it was bad luck or possibly the mix lighting from the burple and 150w hps I had a hermy last round it was in the same spot in the tent as this one or maybe a light leak last grow was my first and I made a boat load of mistakes it was my first grow


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> I didn't realize that my wedding cake was a canuks breeder and I've heard good things about them I just think it was bad luck or possibly the mix lighting from the burple and 150w hps I had a hermy last round it was in the same spot in the tent as this one or maybe a light leak last grow was my first and I made a boat load of mistakes it was my first grow


Is your tent 4x4?
I’d get rid of those lights and chuck in some qb’s mine are doin really well cost me 550 Aussie dollars money well spent


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Is your tent 4x4?
> I’d get rid of those lights and chuck in some qb’s mine are doin really well cost me 550 Aussie dollars money well spent


Yes 4x4x6 I'd love some QBs but there way out of my price range I've been thinking about getting a 315w cmh but I'm not quite there with my savings. If I did that I'd probably keep the cheapo led and use the 315 and 150w hps


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2019)

Sugar Mill day 

I/B


----------



## Brandon137 (Nov 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sugar Mill day
> View attachment 4427988View attachment 4427990
> I/B
> View attachment 4427991View attachment 4427992


Man those colas are really stacking looking good


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 28, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Man those colas are really stacking looking good


Cheers dude yeah this strain is not bad for size I’ve the smoke matches it size I’ll be stoked. I am going to put the 2 biggest plant outside to reveg I don’t want to lose the genetics lol. I took clones but not off the biggest which was actually the smallest at the time lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2019)

That sugar mill looks like a good sativa dominant hybrid they're my favorite to grow , usually yield good & give decent smoke too


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> That sugar mill looks like a good sativa dominant hybrid they're my favorite to grow , usually yield good & give decent smoke too


Yeah there my fav too they grow quick taste good and the high is normally awesome. 
There seems to be 2 pheno types which I’m excited about 
Sativa dominant

Indica dominant imo leaves are much different wider

They are both the same size I only vegged these girls for 3 and a bit weeks I’ll be definitely taking clones and doing a longer veg cycle like 6 week scrog and I should get some decent buds


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 29, 2019)

Man those are some healthy plants.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2019)

Cookie OG she’s gett some colour


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Man those are some healthy plants.


Cheers mate going organic has helped a lot taken a couple of grow to get it dialled in but I’m getting there now


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate going organic has helped a lot taken a couple of grow to get it dialled in but I’m getting there now


Oh organic too, even better.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 30, 2019)

Running out of room in the veg cupboard I had to break a whole lot of branches to make the plants at the back fit. Definitely a scrog on the next grow. The branches were past the light thinking of making the shelf underneath another area. If I do that I will be able to constantly flower in the tents. Plus I’m only using 120 watts to veg so it’s sweet F A on the power side of things.

The wedding cake and purple haze all popped. The Purple Haze has to be called Hendrix for obvious reasons.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ve been thinks about a scrog just on the back half of the tent. So basically have 2 4x2 scrog nets side by side and just have plants at the front that support their own weight. I can then remove the plants at the front to get access to the scrog. It’s just to hard to scrog a 8x4 tent


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 30, 2019)

Sounds like a plan, actually that gives me a good idea cheers mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2019)

What’s going on here Duke? Is this a one cola plant? That’s fuckin incredible! What a massively huge cola. And the spacing is gorgeous. I’m so envious. My plant is a cluster fuck.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s going on here Duke? Is this a one cola plant? That’s fuckin incredible! What a massively huge cola. And the spacing is gorgeous. I’m so envious. My plant is a cluster fuck.
> View attachment 4429967


Yeah you got F’d in the pheno department. That just something in the genetics your plant is healthy as f. I’ve grown N/L once indoors and 3 times out doors and never did mine do that bally type of growth.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s going on here Duke? Is this a one cola plant? That’s fuckin incredible! What a massively huge cola. And the spacing is gorgeous. I’m so envious. My plant is a cluster fuck.
> View attachment 4429967


I’ll take a birds eye view of the plant for you tonight.


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Bit of bloom to get me threw the next year heap cheaper buying 5ltrs then 1 you get 2ltrs free. It just seem crazy to buy 5ltrs lol.
> Also got a new airbrush compressor going to get back into airbrushing been a while View attachment 4427437


Have you ran this before?
I love single parts nutes easy to use.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Have you ran this before?
> I love single parts nutes easy to use.


Nah, I only ran them the bloom the last 3 weeks of flower last grow


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nah, I only ran them the bloom the last 3 weeks of flower last grow


Be keen to see how it goes. I heard using organic you yeild less.
I want more im a cash cropper. So itrested to see how you go love 1 part nutes easy.

Im growrite in veg. Cheap simple nute all ingredients listed. An a mate uses it an he has fire every grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

jzs147 said:


> Be keen to see how it goes. I heard using organic you yeild less.
> I want more im a cash cropper. So itrested to see how you go love 1 part nutes easy.
> 
> Im growrite in veg. Cheap simple nute all ingredients listed. An a mate uses it an he has fire every grow.


Yeah I used growrite and budwrite in coco before I switched. I’m yielding more but I’m also more experienced. I’m a bit low on soil and I’m going to run hempy buckets with perlite at the bottom and coco on top, in the small tent next grow . I have some growrite and budrite left. I might do both to see the diff for a laugh. I’ve got 2 bulk clones I’ll use them


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s going on here Duke? Is this a one cola plant? That’s fuckin incredible! What a massively huge cola. And the spacing is gorgeous. I’m so envious. My plant is a cluster fuck.
> View attachment 4429967


I just wanted 4-6 main cola’s which I sort of achieved. There is still about 3-4 weeks left. There starting to fall over bamboo stake time. I’ll definitely scrog the next run I would of got more I think.
You can sort of see the 4-6 cola’s in these pics


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just wanted 4-6 main cola’s which I sort of achieved. There is still about 3-4 weeks left. There starting to fall over bamboo stake time. I’ll definitely scrog the next run I would of got more I think.
> You can sort of see the 4-6 cola’s in these pics
> View attachment 4430306
> View attachment 4430307


Very pretty! They are going to be very heavy and huge!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very pretty! They are going to be very heavy and huge!


I’ll scrog their clones next grow I think I will yield more


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I used growrite and budwrite in coco before I switched. I’m yielding more but I’m also more experienced. I’m a bit low on soil and I’m going to run hempy buckets with perlite at the bottom and coco on top, in the small tent next grow . I have some growrite and budrite left. I might do both to see the diff for a laugh. I’ve got 2 bulk clones I’ll use them


Fuck yeah ill be keen to see that.


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 2, 2019)

Maybe i should get some professor an do a side by side.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Stacking up in the nice heading for a fairly easy trim bonus


----------



## Brandon137 (Dec 7, 2019)

How are your wedding cakes doing? Looking good I have no idea how you keep track of things with so manny plants lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> How are your wedding cakes doing? Looking good I have no idea how you keep track of things with so manny plants lol


There still at seedling phase got 4 leaves. There healthy could be a bit close to the light


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2019)

Not excited by this cheese strain, will still be a decent smoke just not the fire I’m chasing. There is also a bit to much leaf in the bud structure. The fan has been banging into it a bit few brown marks that’s what you get for making trim hard


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah I'm not too keen on the cheese either but I keep it around 'cos I'm a hoarder and it hasn't been pushed out of the veg room by other stuff yet..
Nice buzz but stink flavour, tastes like old bong water and gums up the snips real quick..
My one's deep cheese from Dinafem, which make/model is yours?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Yeah I'm not too keen on the cheese either but I keep it around 'cos I'm a hoarder and it hasn't been pushed out of the veg room by other stuff yet..
> Nice buzz but stink flavour, tastes like old bong water and gums up the snips real quick..
> My one's deep cheese from Dinafem, which make/model is yours?


It was a freebie from Seedsman Badazz OG Cheese or something like that. I guess that’s why there free LoL. I hope my next freebie is better purple haze by Dinafem. You always take a punt with freebies. Best one I’ve grown so far was northern Soul, skunk x n/l. Shit was awesome better then the seeds I paid for lol.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 7, 2019)

I think a lot of freebies are just whatever's getting too old to sell and/or is starting to get reports of bad germing rates, that sort of thing..
Will be interesting to see how that purple haze goes for you.. Hey I just tried searching that strain on the Dinafem site but it only comes up with one from White Label Seed Co., is it that one or did you mean their Purple Afghan Kush?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> I think a lot of freebies are just whatever's getting too old to sell and/or is starting to get reports of bad germing rates, that sort of thing..
> Will be interesting to see how that purple haze goes for you.. Hey I just tried searching that strain on the Dinafem site but it only comes up with one from White Label Seed Co., is it that one or did you mean their Purple Afghan Kush?


My bad it was g13 labs


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh nice one that should be good..


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Oh nice one that should be good..


I also got their strawberry eclair as well. It was original amnesia I got off Dinafem


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 13, 2019)

Heaps of strains are getting that weird flat stem trait now aye.. first saw it on one of those Strain Hunters youtube videos, the India expedition I think.. it actually happens to all sorts of plants, they call it fasciation


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had to google flat tops lol I don’t know if it’s his face or his hair but this guy lol
> View attachment 4426871


My brother used "butch wax" to keep his flattop. Look that one up, about 1958-1960.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 13, 2019)

Great grows and journal, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

So Yesterday was 40c or 104f and my air con died. Not cool and I wasn’t home so it got hot in there. Long story short my biggest plant had slight bud rot and one popped bananas but they were all still small and green. I have cut them out at this stage before and saved a plant but this one had a few. So I quarantined her, I’ve been back in and cut some more bananas of even though she’s chopped there still coming at me. This might be a waste of time but at least I feel like I did everything I could to stop it seeding.
I’m chopping them tonight there’s no clear all cloudy that’s enough for me


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Hust17 (Dec 18, 2019)

That’s so cool! Can you tell us more about your tetraploid? How has the grow been with her and how is she looking in comparison at this late stage of flower? Thanks so much!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

Hust17 said:


> That’s so cool! Can you tell us more about your tetraploid? How has the grow been with her and how is she looking in comparison at this late stage of flower? Thanks so much!!


Not much to say really just grows like any other bud but the top very leafy (obviously).
The bottom looks very nice though very big buds. I’ll be chopping her soon I’ll put some pics up. I also have another smaller one in there somewhere as well. But apart from the top the rest looks like awesome weed. I’m keen to see it trimmed and dried just to see what it looks like


----------



## Hust17 (Dec 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Not much to say really just grows like any other bud but the top very leafy (obviously).
> The bottom looks very nice though very big buds. I’ll be chopping her soon I’ll put some pics up. I also have another smaller one in there somewhere as well. But apart from the top the rest looks like awesome weed. I’m keen to see it trimmed and dried just to see what it looks like


Very sweet! I heard they grow noticeably slower in veg, you didn’t notice that?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

Hust17 said:


> Very sweet! I heard they grow noticeably slower in veg, you didn’t notice that?


No!! It was always the biggest on the plant the whole grow almost like it sucked a bit of life out of the rest of the plant. It’s only been the last 10 days that the other buds have caught up with it


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh well shit happens aye mate hope you guys are well clear of those fires man I feel sorry for all you poor buggers going through that shit, you and Cali cop it bad year after year.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 19, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Oh well shit happens aye mate hope you guys are well clear of those fires man I feel sorry for all you poor buggers going through that shit, you and Cali cop it bad year after year.


Where ever there’s good weed growers there’s fire


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh sharp mate very sharp lol


----------



## Brandon137 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Dusty hope you have a good one!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 24, 2019)

Brandon137 said:


> Merry Christmas Dusty hope you have a good one!


Cheers mate hope you do to Merry Christmas


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey Duke just popped in to give you best wishes moving in to the new year , hope you guys get some rain down there those fires are bad news I'm in a fire area as well had a close one a couple of years ago had to evacuate but snuck back in to guard against the looters


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Hey Duke just popped in to give you best wishes moving in to the new year , hope you guys get some rain down there those fires are bad news I'm in a fire area as well had a close one a couple of years ago had to evacuate but snuck back in to guard against the looters


Best wishes mate I’m safe where I am just super hazy. But a couple of mates have had to evacuate a week back. Hasn’t rained for a few weeks everything is really drying out February will be s bad month if it keeps up


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)

Starting to get the next grow ready today I’m going hempy buckets this run I also purchased some halo water rings. I’m going to buy some plastic drip trays for my tent for the over flow and a pump to get rid of waste water which I will recycle on my garden. I’m also going to be installing my new fan so should be fun I’ll post pics as I’m doing it


----------



## jzs147 (Dec 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Starting to get the next grow ready today I’m going hempy buckets this run I also purchased some halo water rings. I’m going to buy some plastic drip trays for my tent for the over flow and a pump to get rid of waste water which I will recycle on my garden. I’m also going to be installing my new fan so should be fun I’ll post pics as I’m doing it


Looking good in here.

Should just buy a few flood tables if you going that way just drain it straight out of your tent nice an easy.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 2, 2020)

First scrog grow probably make a mess but here we go


----------



## Brandon137 (Jan 3, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> First scrog grow probably make a mess but here we go
> View attachment 4448574View attachment 4448572View attachment 4448573


Looking good


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2020)

Little nug out of the drying rack, pretty dry time to give it a taste test


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

SBA x GG on the left and sugar mill (indica dom pheno) on the right


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> First scrog grow probably make a mess but here we go
> View attachment 4448574View attachment 4448572View attachment 4448573


Looks sick that scrog. How u getting rid of the waste?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Looks sick that scrog. How u getting rid of the waste?


Got a pump with water sensor that switches on automatically


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Got a pump with water sensor that switches on automatically


Fuck yea sweet


----------



## Brandon137 (Jan 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> SBA x GG on the left and sugar mill (indica dom pheno) on the rightView attachment 4449369


Nice looking nugs there


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

Brandon137 said:


> Nice looking nugs there


Cheers mate it’s pretty good smoke


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 5, 2020)

Wedding cake and purple haze there a bit behind they just been under my clone light. They should start booming soon.

I’ve started pushing the nutes harder this grow. They all seem to like it but this one gelato


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 11, 2020)

1mx1m tent ready to roll. I’ll be running coco with organic nutes. 
The 2 at the back are s1 Wedding Cakes and the front is a purple haze.
I’m running a 240w led light bars in veg and flower. Plus a single 100w cob in flower. Last run in this tent I got 10 oz off 4 plants with 20 Day veg, I also only topped the plants once. This run I’m going to top a fair bit and scrog. Which will go in next weekend. I’m aiming for a pound, veg will take as long as the net takes to fill. 
The light

The girls

The food

This post was to much smoko


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 1mx1m tent ready to roll. I’ll be running coco with organic nutes.
> The 2 at the back are s1 Wedding Cakes and the front is a purple haze.
> I’m running a 240w led light bars in veg and flower. Plus a single 100w cob in flower. Last run in this tent I got 10 oz off 4 plants with 20 Day veg, I also only topped the plants once. This run I’m going to top a fair bit and scrog. Which will go in next weekend. I’m aiming for a pound, veg will take as long as the net takes to fill.
> The light
> ...


A pound of 340 watts?
Im keen to see how that goes.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 11, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> A pound of 340 watts?
> Im keen to see how that goes.


Got to set the bar high lol might be dreaming but I like to set a number. If I nail the canopy I’ll have a shot. But I would compare my lights to a 600w hps, which is really only .75g per watt which isn’t aiming for the sky. If I beat my last run I’ll be happy


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ya can only try.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2020)

I mucked around with the camera on a few pics makes them look trippy


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 15, 2020)

Looking very nice mate. Love a good scrog.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice looking grows.
Subbed


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 21, 2020)

You're looking good dusty I've got GG#4 crosses in both tents from seed which slowed me some but things are waking up


----------



## WillieP (Jan 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> First scrog grow probably make a mess but here we go
> View attachment 4448574View attachment 4448572View attachment 4448573


DD
Good luck with the scrog!!
I'll be following along!
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2020)

Poppin 6 GDP x Goofy Grape


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Poppin 6 GDP x Goofy Grape
> View attachment 4462944View attachment 4462942View attachment 4462943View attachment 4462941


Where are you running your runoff to like into them buckets.
Then a hose comes out of them does it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Where are you running your runoff to like into them buckets.
> Then a hose comes out of them does it?


The runoff gets pumped into a couple of buckets and I tip the shit on the garden


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2020)

Looking good in here, Duke! That screen has filled in nicely. Looking forward to those goofy granddaddys that you just popped. From what I've seen and read on the gg and what I know about gdp, should be some fast finishing, interesting terps in there. Subbed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good in here, Duke! That screen has filled in nicely. Looking forward to those goofy granddaddys that you just popped. From what I've seen and read on the gg and what I know about gdp, should be some fast finishing, interesting terps in there. Subbed.


Cheers mate, there reg seeds so I’m going to grow them big enough to get some decent clones off each one. Then I’ll flip the mothers and throw out the males. The females clones will be the next grow in the big tent. 
I’m also thinking of keeping the biggest male to pollinate some incredible bulk with just to see what happens.
Edit: I’ll keep some clones as mothers also


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate, there reg seeds so I’m going to grow them big enough to get some decent clones off each one. Then I’ll flip the mothers and throw out the males. The females clones will be the next grow in the big tent.
> I’m also thinking of keeping the biggest male to pollinate some incredible bulk with just to see what happens.
> Edit: I’ll keep some clones as mothers also


Very cool, bud. I love making beans. Nothing like growing out something you made.


----------



## Tchgrower44 (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it is horrifying looking. It trimmed up sorta normal looking except for the top, lots of hairs in there. I haven't smoked it, I'll probably use it for edibles, it had so many leaves that I assume it will taste very green. It definitely had less trichomes than the rest of the plant. The rest of the buds are pretty strong though.  I've read a few articles that offer anecdotal evidence that polyploid plants can have between 30 to 40% thc... I'm quite sure my gorilla zkittlez aren't that strong.
> 
> View attachment 4426539


I had the same thing happen to a blueberry headband by HBO


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 14, 2020)

Gelato og, sba x gg and sour diesel 

IB

bit of everything

SD
Is the shortest but most stacked also has the best looking leaves. I need to clean my tray been away bit

Next batch is coming along a few will get throw some seedlings need got some calmag to get them on track. The small seedlings are green crack square pots and dosidos fast circle pots. These are supposed to be fast flowering strains see how the dosidos goes, I haven’t run it before. The green crack I’ve run before and was quality smoke. Most clones will go unless there mums flower crazy


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## horribleherk (Feb 22, 2020)

Looking good I'm running 2 gg#4 crosses in my tents & things starting to get up to speed also accumulating parts to build my cob light for my second tent should have my drivers & button it up by may I'll be running 6- luminus cxm-22 cobs & 2 mean well xlg 200h-ab drivers for a total of 400w. & the other option is two xlg 240h-ab for a total of 480w. Price is only a few dollars more I'll never buy another led light you can build way cheaper


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 1, 2020)

Everything is kicking along nicely


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 1, 2020)

Everything in the veg cupboard has been repotted, in recovery mode from some neglect (not enough hours in the day). Its back to soil no coco, I’ve used the coco as a top cover on most no point wasting it. I’ve got some gdp x goofy grape, dosidos, green crack, purple haze and gsc x cherry pie.
I will cull the purple haze and gsc x cherry pie unless there’s something special about em.
I only see potential in the purple haze atm and maybe one of the gsc x c/p. They are both strecthing like crazy 10ish days into flower lifted the lights twice in 4 days. Probably could of flipped em 2 weeks earlier and the scrog would of been better but it’s a learning curve with each strain on the scrog


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

few action shots of what’s happening this week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> few action shots of what’s happening this week
> View attachment 4497811View attachment 4497812View attachment 4497813View attachment 4497814View attachment 4497815View attachment 4497816View attachment 4497817View attachment 4497818


Lovely!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 7, 2020)

A few nug shots


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Bulk finishing quick, I’ll take the tops and let the lower buds do there thing. Probably next weekend

small tent is coming along purple haze, a gsc x cherry pie in there also


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

I also topped most of the plants in the veg tent except the dosidos they didn’t like been transferred from coco to soil. 2 have started to bounce back but the 3rd will miss out on this grow it will be put into recovery mode. I’ll post pics later, Green Crack loved the transfer and are now a week ahead of the dosidos.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

Soil first mixed 

After breaking down. I’ve added smoke water and gogo juice to assist the microbes. Smells like soil now.


----------



## weed-whacker (Mar 18, 2020)

Sure it’s been covered but what’s ur mix mate?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2020)

you never fail to impress. straight up quality. how large are your scrog screen squares? i changed mine up from 2.5 to 3 in hopes of easier tuck and weave.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you never fail to impress. straight up quality. how large are your scrog screen squares? i changed mine up from 2.5 to 3 in hopes of easier tuck and weave.


Cheers Dat, I’ve got 3in squares next time I’ll flip earlier. Stretch was a bit more then I thought though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2020)

how things feeling for you and your fam bro?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how things feeling for you and your fam bro?


Its not to bad hard to tell a 2 and 5 year old what’s going on but we ware pretty good. 
But I just paid my house off and work is steady for me for now. It might become a bit more real if some one close to me gets it.
How about you and your hubby


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Its not to bad hard to tell a 2 and 5 year old what’s going on but we ware pretty good.
> But I just paid my house off and work is steady for me for now. It might become a bit more real if some one close to me gets it.
> How about you and your hubby


So glad to hear your in a good position. 
i hope that everyone you care about pulls through for you. 
we are doing well. my husband had just started a new job after being unemployed for 5 months and now he is laid off. Im overwhelmed with tons of stress and anxiety and trying to stay afloat and keep level headed. I am in a very challenging situation. although i have worked in Healthcare for 15 years and in over 20 different clinics and hospitals throughout The Usa, i have Never been trained for pandemic outbreak. 
so im winging it. but i did great today Dusty, you would have been proud of me. tommorrow i will not be able to deliver to give what i could today but i will show up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So glad to hear your in a good position.
> i hope that everyone you care about pulls through for you.
> we are doing well. my husband had just started a new job after being unemployed for 5 months and now he is laid off. Im overwhelmed with tons of stress and anxiety and trying to stay afloat and keep level headed. I am in a very challenging situation. although i have worked in Healthcare for 15 years and in over 20 different clinics and hospitals throughout The Usa, i have Never been trained for pandemic outbreak.
> so im winging it. but i did great today Dusty, you would have been proud of me. tommorrow i will not be able to deliver to give what i could today but i will show up.


That’s rough finding work after all this time then getting fucked over by the virus. He must be stressed also.
Fake until you make, they need people like you. I’m sure you will get the job done tomorrow. No body really knows what to do.
Try not to stress to much mate it won’t do you no good mate. I’ve noticed a change in my Mrs since I got home a bit more weight of the world on the old shoulders . Hard to stay positive but as long as your healthy and got some food that’s all that matters. Things like toilet paper and the rest are just bonus’s. You can’t change the world but just protect you corner of it.
Hope you and yours stay safe and healthy through this shit show, I’m never to far away to listen (just the other side of the world, social distancing) if you need to vent that is
There’s cops walking the toilet paper isle here, when it’s delivered people are idiots.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s rough finding work after all this time then getting fucked over by the virus. He must be stressed also.
> Fake until you make, they need people like you. I’m sure you will get the job done tomorrow. No body really knows what to do.
> Try not to stress to much mate it won’t do you no good mate. I’ve noticed a change in my Mrs since I got home a bit more weight of the world on the old shoulders . Hard to stay positive but as long as your healthy and got some food that’s all that matters. Things like toilet paper and the rest are just bonus’s. You can’t change the world but just protect you corner of it.
> Hope you and yours stay safe and healthy through this shit show, I’m never to far away to listen (just the other side of the world, social distancing) if you need to vent that is
> There’s cops walking the toilet paper isle here, when it’s delivered people are idiots.


Thank you, your awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you have any non HPS lighting pictures of your gsc x cherry pie ?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have any non HPS lighting pictures of your gsc x cherry pie ?


Not up close but I’ll hook you up Dat


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

Flash shots not great I’ll short some normal lighting out when the lights are due to come back on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2020)

Very pretty. I have only vaped Cherry Pie and i loved it. I might consider growing it in the next year. Do you know a reputable seed company that sells fem seed of it? Thanks for the pictures. Have a nice weekend. Hope things are doing ok for you and your family and you are all staying healthy and safe.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very pretty. I have only vaped Cherry Pie and i loved it. I might consider growing it in the next year. Do you know a reputable seed company that sells fem seed of it? Thanks for the pictures. Have a nice weekend. Hope things are doing ok for you and your family and you are all staying healthy and safe.


Not really Dat, true cherry pie is a clone only strain. @doublejj is the cherry pie king, I would crawl over a mile of broken glass on my hands and knees to get my dirty mits on his cherry pie clones. I don’t know if it’s a possibility getting something off him or where you are geographically located to him but it would be worth a drive. But in saying all this I have cherry pie seeds from Seedsman. No idea if they are any good though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very pretty. I have only vaped Cherry Pie and i loved it. I might consider growing it in the next year. Do you know a reputable seed company that sells fem seed of it? Thanks for the pictures. Have a nice weekend. Hope things are doing ok for you and your family and you are all staying healthy and safe.


Keep your family safe mate and try to have some fun or just get high as fuck and meditate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Keep your family safe mate and try to have some fun or just get high as fuck and meditate


Happy 4/20 Duke.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy 4/20 Duke.


You to mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2020)

What’s up!!! Haven’t posted here for a while I thought I better get off my ass
Here’s some shit I’ve got going down
The male is a Black Triangle by bodhi it’s missing some sun but he will pull threw
Got a flood and drain system going in the small tent and Im switching everything to flood an drain once this soil grow is done.


----------



## Brandon137 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey dusty glad to here your still here I havent posted in awhile life has been hectic lately but I started a new wedding cake seed after my first one turned out a hermie it died because of root rot in the new sip pots I made the wick on that pot was a bit to big so I started another lol this one is in week 5 of flower and just picked a sack off it yesterday. I can only assume that they are simply picky plants or bad genetics those wedding cakes from canuk seeds. I have also upgraded my lighting system I now have a 315w cmh. Not sure if it's the lights or the new pots but man I got two plants and one auto in a 10gal in the back and I'm just about out of room in my 4x4 in all directions the wedding cake is actually almost taller than my light I have to slide it over of center to give it some more distance from the bulb anyways your plants are looking great as usual


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2020)

Brandon137 said:


> Hey dusty glad to here your still here I havent posted in awhile life has been hectic lately but I started a new wedding cake seed after my first one turned out a hermie it died because of root rot in the new sip pots I made the wick on that pot was a bit to big so I started another lol this one is in week 5 of flower and just picked a sack off it yesterday. I can only assume that they are simply picky plants or bad genetics those wedding cakes from canuk seeds. I have also upgraded my lighting system I now have a 315w cmh. Not sure if it's the lights or the new pots but man I got two plants and one auto in a 10gal in the back and I'm just about out of room in my 4x4 in all directions the wedding cake is actually almost taller than my light I have to slide it over of center to give it some more distance from the bulb anyways your plants are looking great as usual


Good to hear from you dude, sounds like you are having fun. Shit those seeds like to hermie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2020)

Looking awesome Dusty!
Is it going to be hard to change everything over to flood and drain? Wow your making the big move from dirt to hydro . Nothing better then hydro. It’s so much cleaner and easier then nasty dirty dirt.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking awesome Dusty!
> Is it going to be hard to change everything over to flood and drain? Wow your making the big move from dirt to hydro . Nothing better then hydro. It’s so much cleaner and easier then nasty dirty dirt.


It should be pretty easy Dat, should take me a day to build the system. It was going to sterile from organic that was a bit tricky but I think I’ve found my groove


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> It should be pretty easy Dat, should take me a day to build the system. It was going to sterile from organic that was a bit tricky but I think I’ve found my groove


I’m sterile too. Why would anyone want to bother being organic when sterile is so much simpler ? Brainwashed by corporate greed possibly ? All I add is one product and not that much either most a couple teaspoons per gallon and i get massive donkey dicks. It’s kinda mind blowingly simple but i just use zero RO water and highly oxygenate it with perfectly dialed in temps and humidity with a killer high quality light and that’s it. All those other nutrients and additives are tinker toys . I feel sorry for the dirt growers . I Dabbled in that medium for a very short time and played with all that garbage... worms, smelly fish oil, oyster shells, chicken manure, lol! What a crock of shit. I guess some folks find that enjoyable but I saw nothing but pure and utter madness in it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m sterile too. Why would anyone want to bother being organic when sterile is so much simpler ? Brainwashed by corporate greed possibly ? All I add is one product and not that much either most a couple teaspoons per gallon and i get massive donkey dicks. It’s kinda mind blowingly simple but i just use zero RO water and highly oxygenate it with perfectly dialed in temps and humidity with a killer high quality light and that’s it. All those other nutrients and additives are tinker toys . I feel sorry for the dirt growers . I Dabbled in that medium for a very short time and played with all that garbage... worms, smelly fish oil, oyster shells, chicken manure, lol! What a crock of shit. I guess some folks find that enjoyable but I saw nothing but pure and utter madness in it.


My grow is definitely a lot cleaner and the plants are a lot healthier. My temps are a pain to keep on top of at the minute I’m going to set a heater up. I need to invest in some environmental controls, it’s hard when your tents in a shed in winter. I went sterile because of your grows Dat (that sounds odd), the bloke at the hydro shop was like use organic pathogens in the res for the roots trying flog me all this expensive organic shit. I was like if I wanted organic I would stayed in soil. I just run these nutes
A nitrogen booster in veg, a pk enhancer for the first 5ish weeks of flower and then I’ll switch to mkp for the last 3 weeks. Pretty simple really but that’s what I want. I’ll adjust a few things but pretty happy so far. Cheers Dat


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2020)

Gsc x cp on the left and purple haze on the right


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Purple haze


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow Duke the weather conditions sound brutal! Good luck with getting the shed dialed in, hopefully it will all come together smoothly and easily.

Your garden looks beautiful !

those sales people at the hydro shops pushing nutes and grow products are the worst! They are so annoying and pathetic. i just tell them to leave me alone shut the fuck up and don’t give me any of your bullshit ,ok! I don’t need your help. And then they still try to push shit down your throat like they didn’t just hear what i told them. So I have to repeat leave me alone . I have to be desperate to step foot in hydro shops around here. Especially here in Oklahoma where stupid and misogyny are over flowing.

I am glad I could help you out. How long have you been growing now for?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow Duke the weather conditions sound brutal! Good luck with getting the shed dialed in, hopefully it will all come together smoothly and easily.
> 
> Your garden looks beautiful !
> 
> ...


Outdoors I’ve done like probably 15 seasons but indoors probably 8 harvest including the one now going not much indoors because I just did my outdoor thing inside really.


----------



## jzs147 (Jun 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My grow is definitely a lot cleaner and the plants are a lot healthier. My temps are a pain to keep on top of at the minute I’m going to set a heater up. I need to invest in some environmental controls, it’s hard when your tents in a shed in winter. I went sterile because of your grows Dat (that sounds odd), the bloke at the hydro shop was like use organic pathogens in the res for the roots trying flog me all this expensive organic shit. I was like if I wanted organic I would stayed in soil. I just run these nutesView attachment 4588793
> A nitrogen booster in veg, a pk enhancer for the first 5ish weeks of flower and then I’ll switch to mkp for the last 3 weeks. Pretty simple really but that’s what I want. I’ll adjust a few things but pretty happy so far. Cheers Dat


How come you went from organic to hydro mate?
I run pythoff in my res all the time to i got slack with a couple runs an got gnats.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> How come you went from organic to hydro mate?
> I run pythoff in my res all the time to i got slack with a couple runs an got gnats.


Just less involved really I don’t and heaps cheaper. I’m separating from the mrs and it’s a shit fight so bit easier.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Plus lock down boredom


----------



## jzs147 (Jun 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just less involved really I don’t and heaps cheaper. I’m separating from the mrs and it’s a shit fight so bit easier.


No good mate. Yep thats why i like my setup up minimal effort.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the break up. I hope things get better for you soon and things eventually settle down and your relationship becomes amicable soon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear about the break up. I hope things get better for you soon and things eventually settle down and your relationship becomes amicable soon.


Cheers Dat


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue Sunshine and Lotus Head


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

Start of current grows


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

Black Triangle and Green Crack about 5 weeks ago


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

2 days ago


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

Chem Dawg, gg5, Cherry Pie, Dark Star about 10 days ago


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

I'll get some more pics today of the last tent made some changes to the setup and Im setting up the watering system


----------



## Oh My (Sep 15, 2020)

You killing Growther!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2020)

Watering system is just about setup @Bullygrowz you were right about the valves still need like 6 more valves for each dripper because flow isnt even might even need a second pump. The last for plants were not getting a drop. I over compensated on the water pump to, I might just buy the valves and see how it goes


----------



## Bullygrowz (Sep 15, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Watering system is just about setup @Bullygrowz you were right about the valves still need like 6 more valves for each dripper because flow isnt even might even need a second pump. The last for plants were not getting a drop. I over compensated on the water pump to, I might just buy the valves and see how it goes
> View attachment 4685188


Yeah bro it takes a bit of dialing in but once you get there it's sweet. how have you done all the lines if you've just done it straight from the pump the last ones won't get any you need to do a full loop from the pump then have each individual line to the pots come off that loop and be the same length each to get same flow because water will just find the easiest/shortest path and flow out so the ones at back won't get any. Not sure if I'm making sense its hard to explain


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey dusty glad to see you making progress I've built a 480w. cob & put it in a 4x4 tent getting it kicked off still running 3x3 too I havent ran multiple plants in awhile


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 16, 2020)

Bullygrowz said:


> Yeah bro it takes a bit of dialing in but once you get there it's sweet. how have you done all the lines if you've just done it straight from the pump the last ones won't get any you need to do a full loop from the pump then have each individual line to the pots come off that loop and be the same length each to get same flow because water will just find the easiest/shortest path and flow out so the ones at back won't get any. Not sure if I'm making sense its hard to explain


I'm with ya


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 16, 2020)

horribleherk said:


> Hey dusty glad to see you making progress I've built a 480w. cob & put it in a 4x4 tent getting it kicked off still running 3x3 too I havent ran multiple plants in awhile View attachment 4685805View attachment 4685807


Good work mate your smashing it. your plants are looking aweesome


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 16, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good work mate your smashing it. your plants are looking aweesome


Thanks Dusty you killing it too !


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 17, 2020)

Black Triangle re veg is cruising its tied down heaps. Its already at the lights in my veg cupboard its only 36" high lol but 7' long. I'll probably get jig saw out and cut a hole for the pot to sit in, this will give me another 18" of height.
The Lotus Head and Blue Sunshine are cruising they will get a repot next week. I'll just sog these take some cuttings and the plan is to keep a blue sunshine male to pollinate a bunch of other strains. I've got an led I'm not using and will get a 3x3 tent for breeding.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 20, 2020)

Green Crack, Black Triangle and Blue Sunshine sog


GG5, Dark Star, Cherry Pie and Chemdawg
Black Triangle and Green Crack start of week 2


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2020)

Bit of action


----------



## WillieP (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey DD,
Do you have any idea what is going on with the plant in the last picture? The one planted outdoors?
It looks like you managed to cross cannabis with basil...(joking)
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2020)

WillieP said:


> Hey DD,
> Do you have any idea what is going on with the plant in the last picture? The one planted outdoors?
> It looks like you managed to cross cannabis with basil...(joking)
> Cheers,
> WillieP


It’s a reveg they tend to get all fugly for a while. Hopefully this experiment goes to plan lol
Cheers Willie


----------



## WillieP (Oct 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s a reveg they tend to get all fugly for a while. Hopefully this experiment goes to plan lol
> Cheers Willie


DD,
That makes more sense...
The thought never crossed my mind, as I have never done a re-veg before.
Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Although, a basil and weed cross might be good on a pizza! Just Saying!
Cheers,
WillieP


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 4, 2020)

Black Triangle


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2020)

Black Triangle 



Green Crack


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

Might pop some freebies soon, just not sure which one might give the Pineapple Express a run.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2020)

Go the PE. good commercial strain


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2020)

oh its PE2?
Not meant to be as good as PE. @jzs147 grew PE2 and i dont think he was to impressed if i recall?


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> oh its PE2?
> Not meant to be as good as PE. @jzs147 grew PE2 and i dont think he was to impressed if i recall?


Dunno what your on about.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Dunno what your on about.


sorry, thought you grew it a year or so ago.


----------



## WillieP (Nov 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4706549
> 
> View attachment 4706554
> ...


Dusty
How did the Black Triangle come out?
I scored some seeds of it and 3 more strains for the price of shipping.
I have never heard of it, just curious of what you thought of it.
Thanks,
WillieP


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

WillieP said:


> Dusty
> How did the Black Triangle come out?
> I scored some seeds of it and 3 more strains for the price of shipping.
> I have never heard of it, just curious of what you thought of it.
> ...


It’s awesome everyone loves it that smoke it easy to trim and easy to grow doesn’t need much nutrients.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

WillieP said:


> Dusty
> How did the Black Triangle come out?
> I scored some seeds of it and 3 more strains for the price of shipping.
> I have never heard of it, just curious of what you thought of it.
> ...


Here is some pics


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> sorry, thought you grew it a year or so ago.


I'm growing it now. Never grown it before.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> I'm growing it now. Never grown it before.


You flowering yet?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

I’m thinking of ordering some sluricane, Cindy 99, shishkaberry and maybe a few others some good deals on attitude atm.


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> You flowering yet?


Nah they out bush.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 30, 2020)

Black Triangle 

critical kush


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2020)

Critical Kush

Black Triangle 

And a bit of popcorn for Ron


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 5, 2020)

Just plumbed in the new grow
Got 2 Royal Gorrila’s and 3 Blue Sunshine’s.
I’ll also keep som black triangle, critical kush and 2 different blue sunshine pheno’s in there to veg until it gets a bit crowded.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 5, 2020)

Black Triangle for my bowl


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2020)

Black Triangle clone only got this one and the one outdoors think I gifted 20 clones

Blue Sunshine bit of a reveg 
Critical Kush

Royal Gorrila

2 Blue Sunshine pheno’s I’m reveging

Blue Sunshine nugs probably


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 15, 2020)

Blue Sunshine


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2020)

Veg tent Royal Gorilla, Critical Kush, Black Triangle and Blue


Small tent 3x3 315w cmh and 2 50w cobs start of week 2


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 25, 2020)

Brought some Sluricane #7 s1 by In House Genetics, expensive but they threw in 5 freebies and should get decent freebies. Also ordered some Critical XXL from Garden of Green for a mate thought I try em out they matched the order and put in 5 pack of gsc. I also got the usual 5 freebies attitude throws in


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2020)

Thought I’d give the lemon haze a go
Black Triangle

Royal Gorilla and Critical Kush

Blue Sunshine

Royal Gorilla


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 1, 2021)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## bleedintears (Jan 8, 2021)

Excellent thread you have here. Started last night and finished today. I'll be following this from now on.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 8, 2021)

Lemon Haze moved under a bigger light today


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 8, 2021)

bleedintears said:


> Excellent thread you have here. Started last night and finished today. I'll be following this from now on.


Thanks mate, I’ve been a bit lazy with it lately


----------



## bleedintears (Jan 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate, I’ve been a bit lazy with it lately


Its how it goes some times. I was always terrible for keeping up to date with past threads. Trying to turn that around with my most recent grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2021)

Hooked the aircon up plants seem to be happier


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Hooked the aircon up plants seem to be happier
> View attachment 4791498View attachment 4791499


Looking good mate.
Hope ya Christmas an new year was good.

I noticed with my setup I put the air con on to dehumidifier an it keeps the room cooler.

Also have a 200mm fan exhausting out of the room.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> Looking good mate.
> Hope ya Christmas an new year was good.
> 
> I noticed with my setup I put the air con on to dehumidifier an it keeps the room cooler.
> ...


Cheers mate hope yours went good to
I have the ac in the tent but I’m going to move it outside and just run some ducting and fans to draw the cool air in. Probably have to run it cooler out side the tent.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers mate hope yours went good to
> I have the ac in the tent but I’m going to move it outside and just run some ducting and fans to draw the cool air in. Probably have to run it cooler out side the tent.


Thanks mate.
Yep I worked that out with portable ac works better outside tent.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

@klx happy new year mate. Just a quick one how do you pay for you gear from Great Lakes


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

Lemon Haze


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## jzs147 (Jan 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4802221View attachment 4802222View attachment 4802223


roughly how much do you yeild outta them size tents.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> roughly how much do you yeild outta them size tents.


My 5 p was the best I got out of the green crack and incredible bulk.
Average 3.5-4 off 1330 watts in the 1200 x 2400
The 1x1 Best I’ve got is a p off 415w
That’s led except the 315 in the 1x1


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> My 5 p was the best I got out of the green crack and incredible bulk.
> Average 3.5-4 off 1330 watts in the 1200 x 2400
> The 1x1 Best I’ve got is a p off 415w
> That’s led except the 315 in the 1x1


yeah nice.
I'm cleaning my grow room out an gonna
try doing 6 plants with a 600hps over each one.
with the nutrifeild pro pots.

cant get enough yeild out of the 1.2 x 1.2 meter tents.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> yeah nice.
> I'm cleaning my grow room out an gonna
> try doing 6 plants with a 600hps over each one.
> with the nutrifeild pro pots.
> ...


The 3x3 tent that I run I put 8 600w got 12 of that. I get more off 600w bulbs then 1000w per watt I mean. I’ll be putting that tent back up in Feb at a new spot, I go halves with me mate. Big is just easier


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> The 3x3 tent that I run I put 8 600w got 12 of that. I get more off 600w bulbs then 1000w per watt I mean. I’ll be putting that tent back up in Feb at a new spot, I go halves with me mate. Big is just easier


what style of growing did you use when u got 12p?
an what strain was it?

yeah mate I got a 7 x 3 room im gonna use that.
just needs a good clean an ill paint it gloss white.
I'm gonna try 6. 600s first.
was thinking bout using 4. 600s and 2 of the double ended 1000s set to 600.
or should I just buy another 4. 600s so there all the same?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> what style of growing did you use when u got 12p?
> an what strain was it?
> 
> yeah mate I got a 7 x 3 room im gonna use that.
> ...


I was gonna run 4 1100w de in the 3x3 next time but I’ll stick to the 600w for one more run.
I ran chem dawg, gg4 and black triangle one dark star but that was shot as.
I’m running critical kush by dinafem in my 1.2x2.4 looks good so far. I might just run that and black triangle in the big tent it’s just for cash so no stressed just want some that grows easy and yields


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I was gonna run 4 1100w de in the 3x3 next time but I’ll stick to the 600w for one more run.
> I ran chem dawg, gg4 and black triangle one dark star but that was shot as.
> I’m running critical kush by dinafem in my 1.2x2.4 looks good so far. I might just run that and black triangle in the big tent it’s just for cash so no stressed just want some that grows easy and yields


yeah same man u got any recommendations on good yeilders?
I've grown the incredible bulk my ppl didt like it fussy fkers.

edit. you got any pics of incredible bulk is it very dense or airy?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> yeah same man u got any recommendations on good yeilders?
> I've grown the incredible bulk my ppl didt like it fussy fkers.
> 
> edit. you got any pics of incredible bulk is it very dense or airy?
> edit


Critical Kush pretty good stuff


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue Dream x SSDD

Black Triangle 

Critical Kush


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> what style of growing did you use when u got 12p?
> an what strain was it?
> 
> yeah mate I got a 7 x 3 room im gonna use that.
> ...


Missed the first question it was a dtw in coco. I used a plastic 44gal drum as a res and got one of those timers that do seconds so I could just feed 4 times a day for 15 seconds then the run off just goes outside. That’s how I’m doing all my grows. It’s a pain getting it dialed in I have a tap on each plant to control the flow. But I can just leave it for a week and not have to do fuck all but check ph use a bit more nutes but in the scheme of things an extra $100 on nutes don’t worry me probably not even.
I just run a cheap 2 part nute and a pk booster then I just run mpk plus epsom salt and cal nitrate there’s enough iron in the 2 part so haven’t needed boran yet. I just like to keep it simple and cheap lol


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey Dusty,

How do you find the Professor's stuff? I run it at about 80% recommended strength & still find it's a bit hot on the N. Is that why you're adding the PK booster to it? How much?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2021)

Looking awesome!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Hey Dusty,
> 
> How do you find the Professor's stuff? I run it at about 80% recommended strength & still find it's a bit hot on the N. Is that why you're adding the PK booster to it? How much?


I run 60% and if if look hungry for N I just use some nitrogen booster which I haven’t really needed to do.
The PK booster is for flowering I run that a week from flip until about week 5-6 then I finish with mpk


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Critical Kush and Royal Gorilla


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking awesome!


Thanks mate, you go alright to.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate, you go alright to.


Thanks you , You are a true inspiration! Your people are very lucky .


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks you , You are a true inspiration! Your people are very lucky .


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 29, 2021)

black Triangle

Critical Kush


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Missed the first question it was a dtw in coco. I used a plastic 44gal drum as a res and got one of those timers that do seconds so I could just feed 4 times a day for 15 seconds then the run off just goes outside. That’s how I’m doing all my grows. It’s a pain getting it dialed in I have a tap on each plant to control the flow. But I can just leave it for a week and not have to do fuck all but check ph use a bit more nutes but in the scheme of things an extra $100 on nutes don’t worry me probably not even.
> I just run a cheap 2 part nute and a pk booster then I just run mpk plus epsom salt and cal nitrate there’s enough iron in the 2 part so haven’t needed boran yet. I just like to keep it simple and cheap lol


sounds like its working.
how many plants did you run when u got 12p with 8, 600s?

plants looking good to mate.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 29, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> sounds like its working.
> how many plants did you run when u got 12p with 8, 600s?
> 
> plants looking good to mate.


12 plant’s I use 6 lights for veg and 8 for flower


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 12 plant’s I use 6 lights for veg and 8 for flower


mmm i like your style haha.
in the air pots was ya?
ya my mate done 9 plants 600 over each one got 13p
in air pots dunno what size.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> mmm i like your style haha.
> in the air pots was ya?
> ya my mate done 9 plants 600 over each one got 13p
> in air pots dunno what size.


Just 40l pots from Bunnings


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> mmm i like your style haha.
> in the air pots was ya?
> ya my mate done 9 plants 600 over each one got 13p
> in air pots dunno what size.


This was the last pic I took


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> This was the last pic I tookView attachment 4811142View attachment 4811142


nice man are they inside another bucket to catch runoff.
sorry to ask some many question an clog up ya journal mate.


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> black Triangle
> View attachment 4810586
> Critical Kush
> View attachment 4810587


How much space u got left from plants up to the light?
By the way, nice work


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> How much space u got left from plants up to the light?
> By the way, nice work


Not much they stretched like crazy probably 300 but it loves light so not super stressed. I’ll probably half to start tying them down a bit


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 2, 2021)

not impressed with the Royal Gorilla atm it’s at the back


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2021)

Your garden always looks great Dusty.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your garden always looks great Dusty.


As does yours mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 2, 2021)

jzs147 said:


> nice man are they inside another bucket to catch runoff.
> sorry to ask some many question an clog up ya journal mate.


All good mate, just one pot but there sitting on a roof sheet that has a bit of fall then I made a spoon drain at the end of it that the run off drops into and the just drains outside


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 18, 2021)

Popped some freebies my last few orders haven’t made it through


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4824690


Those look like good sativa dominant hybrids which are what I've got my best results with so far


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 19, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> Those look like good sativa dominant hybrids which are what I've got my best results with so far


I wish my cmh light didn’t blow up I used old leds and I can see the difference only in yield though. I’m still happy with the quality. The stuff under the qb’s is on the money though


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Triangle


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4830518


The strain I'm running in my 4x4 is Las Vegas triangle kush-x- mimosa


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 19, 2021)

horribleherk said:


> The strain I'm running in my 4x4 is Las Vegas triangle kush-x- mimosa


The black triangle is Triple Kush x 88hp


----------



## OSBuds (Feb 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> The black triangle is


Triangle Kush x 1988 G13/Hash Plant.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 19, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> Triangle Kush x 1988 G13/Hash Plant.


There’s an echo in here


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 20, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle
> View attachment 4830518


How’s she smell? We had some nice plants when we ran a pack


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> How’s she smell? We had some nice plants when we ran a pack


Really nice very sweet smelling tastes awesome. I’m going to cross it with a Sluricane #7 s1 in the near future


----------

